#ubuntu-mate 2016-10-24
<anon-desktop> Hi everyone
<ouroumov__> hi anon-desktop
<anon-desktop> It's my third day with ubuntu mate
<ouroumov__> anon-desktop, how do you like it so far?
<anon-desktop> Just used windows10 for my job
<anon-desktop> photoshop does not run properly on linux even using wine
<anon-desktop> same for illustrator... etc
<anon-desktop> now i have one project on mind and started with ubuntu mate in my laptop
<anon-desktop> already set p tor daemon, firefox going through tor net, the same for IRC...
<anon-desktop> adn still looking for more security xD
<anon-desktop> First time on IRC, how do you talked to me, wich command did you use? please
<ouroumov_> anon-desktop, I didn't use any command
<ouroumov_> anon-desktop, I'm using the default IRC client that comes with Ubuntu MATE: hexchat
<anon-desktop> yes
<anon-desktop> i mean to use my name in your massage referring to me
<anon-desktop> just writing my name or any command
<ouroumov_> I'm just writing your name :)
<ouroumov_> And the message goes to everyone connected on the channel, not only you
<jughead> how to turn off overscan rpi3?
<anon-desktop> thanks for the info
<concubicycle> soup
<mate|44556> installing right now :D
<mate|44556> Triple booting MATE Windows(slackware lol) and Mac OS X
<mate|44556> Does GRUB support Mac OS X or will I have to install CLOVER
<mate|44556> :( guess no ones on
<mate|44556> hi
<mate|56007> how do i install the latest version of flash?
<alkisg> mate|56007: which version do you have now?
<mate|56007> the standard on desktop here. it is a web site compalining about not having te latest version
<mate|56007> i tried to install last time and it gave me a error, package does not exist
<mate|56007> can try again today
<alkisg> Firefox has flash 11, chromium has the latest one
<alkisg> In the near future, firefox will also get the latest one in Linux, because adobe recently published it
<mate|56007> just tried chrome; the web site gave me same message. please install latest version of flash
<alkisg> Go to about flash and check your version
<mate|56007> i cannot downloadn and install, can I?
<alkisg> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<alkisg> Go there with chromium
<alkisg> Which version does that say there?
<alkisg> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<alkisg> For me, it says: You have version 23,0,0,185 installed
<alkisg> That's the very latest one
<mate|56007> it does not say the version. just we only work on latest version and the same message appears both on chrome and firefox
<alkisg> If it doesn't say the version, then you don't have flash installed
<alkisg> What's the output of this? dpkg -l '*flash*' | grep ^ii
<mate|56007> i dont see the same message. how do i install it?
<alkisg> Open a terminal and copy/paste the command that I gave you, and then paste its output here.
<mate|56007> sorry mate, i am struggling to copy and paste your command. i am on a mac
<alkisg> Select the command and then go to the terminal and press middle mouse click, or both left+right click if you don't have a wheel
<alkisg> Or go to the paste menu. Or just type it. :)
<mate|56007> ii  flashplugin-installer  11.2.202.637ubuntu0.16.04.1 amd64        Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<alkisg> That's the wrong one, and that's why you don't have flash in chromium-browser
<alkisg> You need to enable the partner repository, and install adobe-flashplugin
<mate|56007> how do i fix this i just installed it from the ubuntu software centre
<alkisg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Partner-Flash
<mate|69167> i tried all links you have sent,could not install flash
<alkisg> mate|69167: what was the error message?
<mate|69167> any help in installing  flash plugin for chrome
<alkisg> Did you try to follow the wiki page with the instructions?
<alkisg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Partner-Flash
<mate|69167> yes did
<alkisg> And which step was not successful?
<mate|69167> does it make a difference that i am on the free aws
<alkisg> I have no idea what aws does, ask them
<mate|69167> i could click onthe partner software and from there onwards nothing worked
<alkisg> Which step of the wiki page had a problem?
<mate|69167> the search did not even returnadobe-flash in it
<mate|69167> can you please send me link again
<alkisg> I just did, see 10 lines above
<mate|69167> all my wndows crashed and had to log out (oh sorry)
<ouroumov_> I wasn't aware there was a flash plugin for chrome
<ouroumov_> Isn't chrome shipping with its own version of flash?
<alkisg> ouroumov_, in chrome it's shipped by the package, while in chromium it's separate
<alkisg> It's the same pepper-flash-plugin.so file in both cases
<alkisg> And nowadays both the npapi and ppapi version are in the same adobe-flashplugin.deb from the partner repository
<alkisg> the npapi is in version 11, while the ppapi one in version 23
<alkisg> In the near future, adobe will publish the 23 version for the npapi plugin as well
<alkisg> So, long story short, the correct instructions for flash are in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Partner-Flash
<alkisg> (because there are many old pages out there suggesting the wrong flashplugin-installer)
<mate|69167> fail at 1d(2) (sorry had to go away)
<mate|69167> for some reason i am getting authentication errors at this time, although i have logged into my session twice with same password
<ouroumov_> mate|69167, check you're using the correct keyboard layout
<ouroumov_> You should have a language switch thingie somewhere on the lightdm screen
<DagDaWildDog> W: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu yakkety Release' does not have a Release file.
<DagDaWildDog> is that bad?
<DagDaWildDog> I'm on ubuntu-mate 16.10
<DagDaWildDog> it also causes E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/yakkety/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<dumpchama> hi... i have this problem where after about 10min or so the MATE environment becomes unresponsive to mouse clicks / keyboard etc, and I have to do ctrl+alt+f1 to fix it
<dumpchama> how can I find the cause of the problem?
<ouroumov_> DagDaWildDog, sup
<ouroumov_> DagDaWildDog, try and run the "Fixes" from the software boutique
<DagDaWildDog> on it
<ouroumov_> dumpchama, hi
<DagDaWildDog> thanks!
<dumpchama> hi
<ouroumov_> dumpchama, are you using Compiz? And what version of UM?
<DagDaWildDog> ah, it also says it in fixes. "E:The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu yakkety Release' does not have a Release file."
<dumpchama> i have compiz installed but i'm not sure if it's "active"
<dumpchama> also using 16.04 of UM
<ouroumov_> DagDaWildDog, weird
<ouroumov_> DagDaWildDog, maybe report it on the forum
<DagDaWildDog> ok, will do
<ouroumov_> I'm sorry I don't have the time to dig deep, I'm supposed to be listening to a conference
<DagDaWildDog> it is okay, it doesn't seem to be causing problems!
<DagDaWildDog> it's just weird
<alkisg> DagDaWildDog: what are the contents of that file? /etc/apt/sources.list.d/your-ppa.list
<alkisg> or, what are the results of this command: grep -r kernel-ppa /etc/apt/sources.list*
<alkisg> dumpchama: when that happens, switch to alt+ctrl+f1, and check the output of `dmesg`, and the contents of /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<DagDaWildDog> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23373724/
<dumpchama> alkisg: ok
<dumpchama> I will remember that in case it happens again
<alkisg> DagDaWildDog: this repository doesn't publish anything for yakkety yet: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/
<DagDaWildDog> oops, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23373728/
<alkisg> How did you add it?
<alkisg> Or, why?
<DagDaWildDog> because 4.8.0.22 works and 4.8.0.26 doesn't, so I downloaded 4.8.1 generic
<alkisg> DagDaWildDog: so you added it trying to find the kernel there, but it wasn't there, and you downloaded the kernel from elsewhere?
<DagDaWildDog> spent a few hours yesterday tryong to make .26 work and gave up
<DagDaWildDog> oh, maybe so
<DagDaWildDog> no need for that ppa then I guess?
<DagDaWildDog> I tried a lot ;f things
<alkisg> In any case, that repository has nothing at all for yaketty
<alkisg> So nothing for you there, delete it
<DagDaWildDog> okay, thanks
<alkisg> np
<DagDaWildDog> when mate reaches 4.8.1 will mine get updated to the ubuntu mate version? or will I remain on generic?
<DagDaWildDog> it's working fine, just curious
<alkisg> It depends on what you did to install the previous version
<alkisg> What's the output of this? dpkg -l '*linux*' | grep ^ii
<DagDaWildDog> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23373738/
<alkisg> These are the available kernels for yakkety: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=yakkety&keywords=linux-image-generic
<alkisg> OK so now you have 3 kernels, and you say that only one of them works, the 4.8.1 one?
<DagDaWildDog> .22 works as well, but it won't auto-boot to .22 because .26 is newer
<DagDaWildDog> that's why I got .1
<alkisg> You can change the grub menu easily
<alkisg> And default to .22
<alkisg> Or, you can remove the .26 and keep the stock one
<alkisg> When a kernel > 4.8.1 is installed by ubuntu, then it will default to that one
<DagDaWildDog> hm, at this point I think it's probably good to let that happen when it happens then (based on vague idea of 4.8.1 probably being better than 4.8.0.22 in some way)
<DagDaWildDog> how can I remove .26 just in case?
<alkisg> It's best to have a maintained kernel, from some repository that gets security updates
<DagDaWildDog> ah, so you would use 0.22 and delete both 0.26 and .1.0?
<alkisg> If you apt-get purge the .26 one, it will also remove the linux-image-generic metapackage, and you won't get newer kernels, and will keep the .22 one
<alkisg> Personally I would change the grub menu
<alkisg> So that I would default to .22, and then when some newer one is out, I would manually test via grub the newer one, and if it's ok, then I would delete the .22
<alkisg> One very easy hack for you: sudo rm /boot/vmlinuz-26; sudo update-grub :)
<DagDaWildDog> how would you notice the newer one came out?
<alkisg> Automatic updates
<alkisg> It would automatically appear on grub menu
<DagDaWildDog> ah, ok
<alkisg> Actually the rm hack is better because when a new kernel is out, you will default to that one immediately and see if the issue is fixed
<alkisg> So yup I suggest that you apt-get purge the 4.8.1, you rm /boot/vmlinuz-26, and then update-grub
<DagDaWildDog> okay, cool, will do!
<alkisg> np
<DagDaWildDog> how about cp /boot/*26* /home/kernelbak/ and then rm those
<alkisg> No need, you can just apt-get install --reinstall
<alkisg> Don't remove everything there; just the vmlinuz-26 file
<DagDaWildDog> ah, ok
<alkisg> Then it will disappear from the grub menu
<alkisg> (after update-grub)
<alkisg> sudo rm /boot/vmlinuz-4.8.0-26-generic; sudo update-grub
<alkisg> Something like that
<alkisg> (after purging the 4.8.1 package)
<DagDaWildDog> I regret making /boot/ only 200 mb , oh well :)
 * alkisg hates separate boot partitions :D
<DagDaWildDog> I did it using the Gentoo guide because I hate how auto partition usually puts /home/ on the fast part of the disk
<DagDaWildDog> and / and swap go later
<alkisg> It does?!
<alkisg> Generally, /home should be on the fast part of the disk
<alkisg> But I don't think Ubuntu does a separate /home by default
<alkisg> It just creates a / and a swap
<DagDaWildDog> well if you choose separate home
<DagDaWildDog> maybe actually ubuntu doesn't
<DagDaWildDog> I tried Debian first
<alkisg>  / is mostly read-only so it's cached so it doesn't need to be fast
<alkisg> and swap should not be used at all by default, so it doesn't need to be fast
<DagDaWildDog> nothing worked in debian, so here we are in ubuntu
<alkisg> So /home is the partition that needs to be the faster one
<DagDaWildDog> interesting, okay
<alkisg> Debian/Ubuntu is basically the same, just the painting is different...
<DagDaWildDog> I think of /home as storage and / as where programs launch from so I want it fast
<DagDaWildDog> well in Debian even with contrib nonfree, drivers were a disaster
<DagDaWildDog> spent a few hours tryong to get wifi
<DagDaWildDog> using an ethernet cable of course, not disks
<DagDaWildDog> pop in ubuntu CD, bang everything works
<alkisg> Yeah it does have some packages that are not installed by default and you need to look for them
<DagDaWildDog> I think video driver was also minor trouble, but I got that sorted
<alkisg> it's nothing hard, just an apt-get install away, but it can be very frustrating for users that don't know which ones they are
<alkisg> Mostly proprietary firmware files
<DagDaWildDog> yeah, i installed so many drivers
<DagDaWildDog> it's Killer Wireless on alienware 15, I debated maybe copying the drivers from this install, over to debian, but why leave a system that's working mostly fine
<alkisg> lspci --nn -k | grep -A2 Wireless => shows you the driver in use
<alkisg> And then in the debian package search, you search for that firmware
<alkisg> You almost never need to copy drivers, you just need to install them from the debian/ubuntu repositories
<DagDaWildDog> ah, yes
<DagDaWildDog> ath10k
<DagDaWildDog> I totally downloaded that!
<DagDaWildDog> I must have installed it wrong
<DagDaWildDog> who knows
<DagDaWildDog> it wasn't in the repository though afaik
<DagDaWildDog> just ath9something
<dumpchama> alkisg: i have xorg.0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23373843/ and xorg.1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23373845/
<dumpchama> also I tried dmesg but i'm not sure what to be looking for in that either?
<DagDaWildDog> dumpchama, you are usually looking for lines with (EE) in them
<dumpchama> that's strange, I used search function for EE and there are no results...
<dumpchama> other than the start which says that EE is for error
<DagDaWildDog> ah, dang. I had that once. ended up the error was in an unexpected file... but maybe you're not having a true full strength Error that gets an EE in the log. I hope more experienced persons have ideas for you
<DagDaWildDog> in my case, I did have an (EE) it just was in a different file than the two I was looking in
<DagDaWildDog> (brb, restarting to older kernel... say a prayer for me :)
<manjaro> alkisg, bad idea to purge 4.8.1
<manjaro> now I have to get it back, without a gui :P
<manjaro> .22 can't start lightdm or x or something now either haha
<linuxtux> hola
<Jakey3> how do i remove programs in ubuntu mate 16.04 in the gui?
<Jakey3> I can see software boutique but I cant see how to unistall software
<nomic> use synaptic
<nomic> tool .. you right click on a package & select "remove , remove all files"
<nomic> synaptic (to install) = sudo apt-get install synaptic
<nomic> synaptic = simple, overall package management index
<nomic> search for the package in search bar, click to install, remove
<Jakey3> nomic,  so there is nothing to remove applications that comes with ubuntu mate
<Jakey3> i.e. software boutique
<nomic> that is what i use, what I am aware of -- I have no idea what software boutique is
<nomic> sorry
<nomic> ask either in #ubuntu (more populous), or on the forum -- the forum is extremely busy
<nomic> = ubuntu forums, mate forums
<Jakey3> ok thanks
<nomic> people tend ot use a subset (older users) -- I am unaware of any "features" , really,  -- I use the simple, most basic facilities, fundamental -- of which "synaptic" is one.  Always there, always works
<nomic> bells n whistles do not interest me .. why I like mate/xubuntu -- the OS is not an issue, it is unfussy
<nomic> none of this periodic upheaval (as with windows)
<Jakey3> nomic, im using lubuntu previously they had the software center
<Jakey3> made it easy to unistall programs
<Jakey3> i was wondering if there is an equivalent
<Jakey3> on mate
<jaythelinuxguy> Jakey3, as nomic mentioned, Synaptic is your best bet for what you're seeking.
<josemi85> hola
<Jakey3> jaythelinuxguy, ok
<vkadam> Hell
<vkadam> Hello Everyone
<jaythelinuxguy> Hi vkadam
#ubuntu-mate 2016-10-25
<cristopher> hi
<nsalogbot> Any suggestion for a calandar that syncs with Google Calandar and works with mate?
<TheMariuz> looked for the same calendar -> google thing myself
<TheMariuz> hmm
<TheMariuz> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/install-google-calendar-in-ubuntu-13-04-12-04-12-10-linux-mint/
<vinuchandran> Just started using Ubuntu MATE 16.04.1 LTS 32bit in Windows 10 Machine - VMWare :)
<Laeira> morning, guzs
<Laeira> morning, guys
<mate_> hello i am Ravindra
<mate_> i want help
<mate_> i could not use hindi remington keyboard layout through ibus
<mate_> how to do step by step
<mate_> i don't know enough in ubuntu
<ouroumov> Hi Laeira
<charlie20083> Hello?
<ouroumov> hello charlie20083
<charlie20083> Is here the official IRC of Ubuntu Mate or not?
<charlie20083> because i cannot come here via Ubuntu Mate's Welcome...
<ouroumov> charlie20083: yes it is.
<ouroumov> charlie20083: that's weird
<charlie20083> So I use Kiwi IRC instead...
<ouroumov> charlie20083, maybe your router blocks the port used by the IRC client
<charlie20083> Maybe, I will look into it later...
<charlie20083> https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=163745 I just want to ask about this...
<charlie20083> Want to know how Multimedia Key on Keyboard works in Ubuntu Mate?
<ouroumov> Hm, I've got no clue
<ouroumov> charlie20083, you should ask on our forums
<ouroumov> https://ubuntu-mate.community/c/support/raspberry-pi-2
<charlie20083> Do I need to tag "Raspberry Pi 2" or not?
<ouroumov> Just post in that category :)
<charlie20083> OK, looking in to it...
<charlie20083> Because the PulseAudio in Ubuntu Mate on Raspberry Pi 2B makes voice crackle, and I don't know how to revert to ALSA, so I roll back to Raspbian and found that Multimedia Button on Keyboard not work...
<usuario_> Probando Ubuntu Mate por primera vez
<anonymous-laptop> Hola usuario_
<usuario_> Como cambio la apariencia del escritorio?
<anonymous-laptop> que tal la experiencia por ahora?
<usuario_> Hasta ahora todo bien en laptop dell
<anonymous-laptop> sistema -> administracion -> LightDM GTK
<anonymous-laptop> ahí cambias avatar y pantalla de inicio de sesión
<usuario_> Ok, voy a probar
<anonymous-laptop> y en sistema -> control center
<anonymous-laptop> ahi encontrarás todas las opciones de configuracón (apariencia)
<anonymous-laptop> puedes cambiar todo, hasta donde quieres las notificaciones
<usuario_> Muy bien
<anonymous-laptop> ya cuando lo tengas en ON te explico si quieres ocmo activar el buscador universal Synapse
<anonymous-laptop> con el activo soo tienes que pulsar ctrl + espacio par absucar en todo el pc o internet
<usuario_> bueno, ya pude cambiar el fondo de pantalla
<usuario_> ahora, hay alguna forma de agregarle los iconos tipo dock de windows?
<ouroumov_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<usuario_> creo haberlo visto en otra distro de linux
<anonymous-laptop> pues en el control center -> apariencia -> temas -< editar tema
<anonymous-laptop> ahi encontrarás todo, ventanas, iconos, etc,
<anonymous-laptop> Okay about that advertising, but (just asking), it's necessary to switch channel to speak in spanish? As you know Iam new user of freenode
<usuario_> Same here
<anonymous-laptop> usuario_, let's switch if you want to continue talking
<anonymous-laptop> you know how?
<usuario_> Como lo hago?
<usuario_> Nope
<anonymous-laptop> escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<anonymous-laptop> sin espacio antes del /
<anonymous-laptop> alí estoy
<usuario_> yo tambien
<krabbe> hi
<krabbe> warum wird hier eigendlich nicht geschrieben ..
<anonymous-laptop> Hello!
<ksdfksd> anyone alive?
<anonymous-laptop> me
<anonymous-laptop> seems to be empty
<ashkanani> hi
<anonymous-laptop> how are you, me creating several ISO files to install all versions fo windows from only one USB. Including all patches, office, etc...
<anonymous-laptop> just to make formatting ocmputers easier
#ubuntu-mate 2016-10-26
<Guest40726> how to add autostartup programs
<nomic> its in system settings
<nomic> startup
<brahyan> Hi
<brahyan> !
<brahyan> I'm new
<brahyan> :)
<dumpchama> is it possible to disable a piece of hardware? maybe with a conf file or something
<alkisg> You may be able to blacklist its module, which hardware?
<dumpchama> touchpad
<dumpchama> there are two sets of left/right click buttons since it is a thinkpad
<alkisg> Can you see the driver used with lsmod or lshw?
<dumpchama> there is one set I would like to disable since they are broken and click themselves, I don't have the time to get them fixed at the moment
<dumpchama> i'll try
<alkisg> Then you can try `sudo rmmod module` and remove it
<dumpchama> thanks for the suggestion but I don't see an entry for the touchpad in lshw
<dumpchama> and i'm not sure what the entry should be in lsmod
<dumpchama> maybe I will try to look it up
<alkisg> dumpchama: try: sudo rmmod psmouse
<alkisg> That worked for me on an old laptop, to disable the touchpad
<dumpchama> yep that has worked, thx
<dumpchama> how do I re-enable it for when I get it fixed?
<alkisg> Reboot :)
<alkisg> Or, modprobe psmouse
<alkisg> With sudo
<dumpchama> kk
<dumpchama> thanks then
<alkisg> You're welcome
<guest-gADxPf_> +i
<guest-gADxPf_> hello
<guest-gADxPf_> hi
<guilherme> hi
<dark_witcher> Hey, guys, quick qestion
<dark_witcher> how can I edit System and Places in Mate-menu.py
<dark_witcher> I want to remove the names of all the links in System
<dark_witcher> and leave only Icons plus change some of the icons
<dark_witcher> Hey, guys, quick qestion
<dark_witcher> <dark_witcher> how can I edit System and Places in Mate-menu.py I want to remove the names of all the links in System and leave only Icons plus change some of the icons.
<dark_witcher> Hey, guys, how can I edit System and Places in Mate-menu.py I want to remove the names of all the links in System and leave only Icons plus change some of the icons.
<ouroumov> dark_witcher, maybe you can ask on our forums?
<neondeekx> hola
<neondeekx> how i can view netflix in ubuntu mate?
<neondeekx> hola alguien sabe como puedo ver netflix en ubuntu mate?
<ouroumov> hi neondeekx
<ouroumov> neondeekx, easiest way is to install google chrome from the software boutique and use that
<neondeekx> i cant't install google chrome
<neondeekx> he giveme one error
<ouroumov> neondeekx, please make sure you've set the boutique to retrieve the latest software listings
<ouroumov> There's an option to check either in the boutique or in welcome application
<ouroumov> gotta leave, bbl
<belloc> Any guidance on working wireless after resume from suspend? I have a script in /etc/pm/sleep.d, with 755 perms, but it doesn't get the job done.  I currently use an alias to rmmod and insmod my wireless driver
<neondeekx> this is the error W:Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<neondeekx> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<neondeekx> ouroum
<neondeekx> see
<neondeekx> W:Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<neondeekx> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<neondeekx> this is the error
<mahendra> ok
<ouroumov_> neondeekx, try and run the "Fixes" from the software boutique first: last icon on the right
<neondeekx> i dont't understean
<neondeekx> pleas more spesific
<ouroumov_> neondeekx, start the software boutique from System -> Administration -> Software Boutique
<ouroumov_> neondeekx, check "Retrieve latest software listings" and let the application restart if necessary
<ouroumov_> neondeekx, click on the wrench icon in the top right corner of the window
<ouroumov_> neondeekx, run the 4 fixes one at a time
<ouroumov_> neondeekx, then go back to the "Internet" icon and try and install google chrome
<masnell> neondeekx: if you are running Ubuntu MATE 32-bit, Google Chrome is not available. Google stop making the 32 bit version awhile back .
<ouroumov_> masnell, oh thanks, I'd missed that
<ouroumov_> should have gotten a clue 'cause of the 'i386' above
<masnell> the failed to fetch error indicates you are either have an old list file or running a 32 bit version of Ubuntu. but the error should not stop anything from running / installing / updating
<masnell> neondeekx: you might be able to get Netflix working through Vivaldi or Chromium, which are both in the Software Boutique
<neondeekx> vivaldi?
<steve__> Hi
<steve__> anyone know a good video editing software for cutting commercials from .mkv files?
<ubuntu-mate_> Hallo
<ubuntu-mate_> Weiß jemand warum ich bei der Installation nicht auf "Weiter" kann ? ( Bei der Auswahl wegen den Betriebsystemen )
<ouroumov__> aw crap
<kids> hello
<kids> hola
#ubuntu-mate 2016-10-27
<Guest34520> sorry
<Guest34520> just new here
<alexrb1000> how do i uninstall ubuntu
<kevpi> can some one help me get me hdmi sound to work on my raspberry pi 3?
<ubuntu-mate> Wow, Ubuntu mate 16.10 is a huge improvement
<mate|59723> hi everyone , someone can help please ...!
<mate|59723> the bar at the top of my ubuntu mate have gone , how can i get it back ... ?
<mate|59723> anyone know how please ...
<mate|59723> on the top write corner normally it was 3 littles signe one with a cross to close any windows
<mate|59723> this is gone and i can not close any application i open... !
<mate|59723> any help please ???
<mate|59723> ?
<mate|59723> anyone there .......?
<mate|25883> What's going on. I just upgraded my main machine to 16.10 and my dvd drives are useless!
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, hello
<korpa> I can not install java in ubuntu mate
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov, Yo
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, that bounty thing seems to work
<flexiondotorg> Really?
<flexiondotorg> I've not heard back from Bounty Source that they've set up what we need?
<ouroumov> And well it appears I was wrong. Turns out bug was not in mate-panel
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, what did you ask from them? :o
<G__81> Hi i am using Ubuntu mate 16.04 and i am using the Marco Compton GPU compositor. I would like to know if i can change the alt+tab settings to something similar to what i see in the software compositor
<ouroumov> G__81, not that I know of
<ouroumov> G__81, compton is very limited by design
<G__81> ouroumov, oh the default option is better then ?
<G__81> ouroumov, is there a way to at least increase the icon size when i do alt + tab ?
<ouroumov> G__81, again, not that I know of
<ouroumov> G__81, the default option is not always better, it depends what you do with the machine
<ouroumov> G__81, for instance, compton is the way to go if you want tear-free video playback
<G__81> compiz is too complicated for me. I use my machine for development purposes and yes listening to music and watching movies as well
<Akuli> what exactly do you want alt+tab to do?
<Akuli> to me it switches windows in marco  just fine
<G__81> Akuli, i just want to increase the size of the icons which gets displayed when i do alt+tab or if possible i want the windows preview like what i get in marco
<G__81> i am currently using Compton Compositor. Want to know if i can get the same view in compton as how i get when i use Marco Alt + tab
<Akuli> as a developer you'll probably find yourself spending most of the time on the same terminal anyway
<Akuli> which is the terminal that your editor runs on
<ouroumov> Maybe he's using a graphical editor :x
<ouroumov> Or and IDE :x
<ouroumov> -d
<Akuli> about the same thing, still staying in the same window most of the time
<G__81> Akuli, no the icons in alt+tab is quite small just want to know if i can increase the size, something like what we get in xfce
<Akuli> maybe you could run xfce's window manager with mate?
<G__81> Akuli, i have not tried. If mate does not have a default option, its fine i can just revert back to default Marco Software compositor and its just fine
<Akuli> i don't think it has
<guest-2eqmae>   helplp
<guest-2eqmae> hfgcgg
<Akuli> whats the problem?
<G__81> just wanted to know if i am missing something or some hidden option in dconf
<G__81> Thanks Akuli
<guest-2eqmae> jhggg
<Akuli> dconf dump /org/mate/marco/ doesn't show anything interesting
<G__81> oh ok thanks
<Akuli> so i guess you'd need to edit the source and compile marco
<G__81> oh ok No problem. I will stay with Marco Software compositor. It works fine
<shifty> ...
<alfikri> bonjour tt le monde
<chelios> hi there, I am running MATE desktop on 16.04 I previously enabled focus follows mouse but now I would like to turn it off. I set focus-mode to click and unchecked auto-raise but it still does focus follows mouse. Any ideas?
<ouroumov_> hi chelios
<chelios> hi ouroumov_
<ig> hey
<Mayday010> anyone here?
<Mayday010> has anyone been having display issues with 16.10?
<ouroumov_> hi Mayday010
<ouroumov_> Mayday010, what kind of issue?
<Mayday010> I have a 2 monitor set up, and when I mouse across video will freeze for a split second
<Mayday010> sometimes things will flash as well
<pall51> guys, i'm having a little problem. i installed ubuntu mate but didn't get any kind of bootloader after a boot and it booted straight to windows, any hints what should i do?
<Mayday010> do you have to install grub on the boot partition?
<pall51> well yea, i have grub inside boot folder
<pall51> but boot partition?
<Mayday010> I'm not an expert at this, but from the little experience I got making a live usb, you need to install grub on the boot partition.  Which ever partition your pc is reading to boot
<simon_> Hi there, yes GRUB needs to be installed to whichever disk (not partition) your PC is booting from
<Mayday010> If its booting into windows I would think you might have to install it to the windows partition, unless you have a partition specifically labeled as boot
<simon_> So if your root is installed on sdb and your boot device is sda. GRUB needs to be installed to sda.
<pall51> i just checked my bios and it only shows that it's either primarily booting from internal or external drive, not asking about any partition
<Mayday010> you'd have to check the disk its self
<simon_> Have a look here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB
<simon_> When installing GRUB it is installed to sda not to sda1 etc
<Mayday010> I'm not sure how windows partitions their install, but if you have a partition that is labeled / marked as boot you would install it there, then make grub link back to your linux install
<simon_> Pass on the windows. Not installed a Microsoft system for a decade! From memory however there is a package called os-probe (or someting like that) that will find the Windows install if is already in place. Think the windows "boot disk" is untouch and GRUB chain loads into it.
<Mayday010> if its easier you could use a live usb to look at your partitions too, instead of getting special software for that.
<pall512> yeah, i'm actually using a live usb right now and trying to find out what to do
<simon_> True. A live usb will let you look.
<Mayday010> go to your terminal
<Mayday010> type in sudo fdisk -l
<pall512> i have windows' 200gb volume partition and linux's 50gb one, both on same ssd and i don't have any other hard drives. can't look at windows' partition tho, calling that it's unable to mount 200gb volume
<Mayday010> one of the partitions on the windows disk will have an asterisk on that line marking boot partition
<pall512> one kind of pain in the ass because i have finnish keyboard and live usb only has us keyboard layout
<pall512> fdisk -l says "permission denied" to all
<pall512> oh, sudo.. of course
<Mayday010> Its been a while since I've mounted a windows partition.  You may need to experiment with some options, but your general command shoudl be "mount -t ntfs  /windows/disk  /mount/partition"
<Mayday010> oh, with sudo also
<pall51> ummh..
<pall51> can't see no asterisk anywhere
<Mayday010> did it show all the partitions for all your disks?
<pall51> or i do have my known partitions listed from sda1 to sda8 but then there's some isolated rams, loops etc
<pall51> there's also one isolated boot device but it's my usb stick
<Mayday010> wouldn't be in ram.  It should be one of your sd devices, most likely sda
<pall51> it can affect that i do have external drive as primary boot option because otherwise my laptop wont boot from usb..
<Mayday010> I don't think so.  it should show all connected devices regardless of where it actually booted from
<pall51> is there any way i can screenshot this and send it? it'd be way too much spam to just copy and paste
<Mayday010> try this.  sudo fdisk -l | grep '\*' | grep /dev
<Mayday010> that should pull up just a list of boot partitions
<jticket> Is ntfs-3g installed by default?
<pall51> ./dev/sdb1  *     2048 7823359 7821312  3.7G  c W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<pall51> but that's my usb :/
<Mayday010> check what jticket said.  is ntfs-3g installed.    sudo dpkg -l | grep ntfs
<pall51> ii  ntfs-3g                               1:2015.3.14AR.1-1build1                    amd64        read/write NTFS driver for FUSE
<pall51> thanks guys for your help, i appreciate it very much since i don't have much experience on linux
<Mayday010> np, I finally get to test out what I've been learning.  since I'm relatively new too
<Mayday010> is that the only line?  on my system I also have a ii  libntfs-3g871                               1:2016.2.22AR.1-3                           amd64        read/write NTFS driver for FUSE (runtime library)
<pall51> hah
<pall51> yeah, those are the only lanes
<Mayday010> how big is the windows drive?
<pall51> it's approx. 200gbs, the linux is 50
<pall51> and i cant access it from linux
<Mayday010> I'm not sure why your other disks aren't showing up
<pall51> on ubuntus file explorer it's showing also sonysys, inside it is a folder named efi and inside it is folder named boot..
<Mayday010> what if you do   ls /dev | grep sd
<pall51> sda
<pall51> sda1
<pall51> sda2
<pall51> sda3
<pall51> sda4
<pall51> sda5
<pall51> sda6
<chelios> is anyone able to tell me how I can disable focus follows mouse?
<pall51> sda7
<pall51> sda8
<pall51> sdb
<pall51> sdb1
<pall51> ohgod sorry
<Mayday010> I'm assuming sda is the disk you installed linux on?
<pall51> that's the only disk i got
<Mayday010> I'm sorry chelios I don't know
<chelios> Mayday010: no problem
<chelios> I'll keep asking and eventually I'll find the right person :-)
<Mayday010> pall51: did you install linux on the same disk and windows, just different partition?
<pall51> yeah
<pall51> that sda is my only disk and i made 50gb partition out of it for linux, and installed it on it
<Mayday010> ok , I think that makes more sense now
<Mayday010> I'm still not sure why there is not listing for a boot partition though
<Mayday010> so I have 2 thoughts
<Mayday010> 1.  check your  bios and make sure secure boot is turned off.  I hear that will prevent you from booting into linux
<pall51> secure boot is turned off since it didnt let me boot of usb stick without it being off
<Mayday010> and 2.  if that looks good you'd have to install grub to /sda
<pall51> okaayyy...
<Mayday010> which partition is your ok installed on?
<pall51> ok?
<Mayday010> oh, I guess you could try one other thing
<Mayday010> flag that linux partition as boot
<Mayday010> sudo fdisk -l | grep -i linux
<pall51> and to make sure i dont know did i already say this but there's also that sonysys sony boot partition, i couldnt delete it because its my only way to get into bios
<pall51> it gave me this :/dev/sda7  395259904 483530751  88270848  42.1G Linux filesystem
<Mayday010> I'm thinking of just flagging the linux partition, not doing anything with the others
<pall51> and this: /dev/sda8  483530752 500117503  16586752   7.9G Linux swap
<Mayday010> ok I'm gussing that's where linux is installed /dev/sda7
<Mayday010> so you can do sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<Mayday010> you can hit 'm' anytime you need instructions
<Mayday010> but hit p to list your partitions
<pall51> aaightt
<Mayday010> hit 'a' to toggle boot
<pall51> a: unknown command
<pall51> umm
<Mayday010> are you still in the fdisk program,  or back at the command line
<pall51> still in the fdisk
<Mayday010> a
<Mayday010> without quotes, or colon
<pall51> well, thats exactly what i did
<pall51> Command (m for help): a a: unknown command
<pall51> weird
<Mayday010> ok, shoudl show a list of elligable boot partitions.  hopefully 7 is there
<Mayday010> enter 7
<pall51> unknown command
<Mayday010> 7
<pall51> Command (m for help): 7 7: unknown command
<pall51> on help it doesn't show 'a' command
<Mayday010> ok where did you get the first unknown command?
<pall51> on a
<pall51> m and p went like a charm
<pall51> but a is unknown
<pall51> can this be because im running on live usb?
<Mayday010> that's wierd
<Mayday010> not sure.  I wouldn't think so
<Mayday010> so if you hit m  that  list of options doesn't have a listed
<pall51> yeah, theres no command a
<pall51> only dFlnptvi mx IO wq gGos
<pall51> and there's nothing called toggle boot
<Mayday010> I'm not sure now.  I'm pretty much out of ideas
<pall51> :/
<pall51> tried some googleing and found about some boot-repair, maybe i should try that, idk
<Mayday010> possibly
<Mayday010> I could be wrong, but maybe if windows was installed first, that could be the default loader
<pall512> i'm already in trouble with linux although i haven't even got into it yet
<Mayday010> maybe its a windows issue, in that you'd have to alter that boot loader to give a linux option
<pall512> i'll log out of the other account so i can try to check if there's something wrong in bios, but stay here with this nick
<Mayday010> either that, or you could try to install grub, but that would stop you from being able to boot into linux,  if its not done right
<pall512> damn..
<pall512> although i just reinstalled windows and linux so i got nothing to lose to be honest
<Mayday010> I'd just stick with linux.  and use a vm or wine for any windows applications
<pall512> the problem here is that i use photoshop almost everyday
<pall512> of course i have a desktop which has windows but i carry my laptop in uni everyday
<Mayday010> personal use or business?
<pall512> just personal
<jticket> Are you planning to use EFI?
<Mayday010> they have comparable software for linux if you're up for learning it
<pall512> efi?
<pall512> okayy... what's is called?
<pall512> it*
<jticket> Is your system EFI? call efibootmgr in the terminal and see if it gives boot options.
<pall51> sorry for spam in ahead of time:
<pall51> ubuntu-mate@ubuntu-mate:~$ efibootmgr
<pall51> BootCurrent: 000C
<pall51> Timeout: 0 seconds
<pall51> BootOrder: 000C,0005,0009,0000,000B
<pall51> Boot0000* Windows Boot Manager
<pall51> Boot0005* Sony Original
<pall51> Boot0009* Windows Boot Manager
<pall51> Boot000B* Windows Boot Manager
<pall51> Boot000C* UEFI: VerbatimSTORE N GO 5.00
<jticket> Yep. Your bios is EFI.
<jticket> Is the legacy option enabled in your bios?
<pall512> just a second
<pall512> no
<pall512> boot mode is on uefi
<jticket> Do you have an ESP, efi system partition?
<pall512> umm, sorry but i have no idea
<pall512> what do you mean by that?
<jticket> Do you have a partition listed as ef00 in fdisk when you enter p
<pall512> i think there was not
<jticket> Hmm. Does windows boot fine?
<pall512> yes, like a charm
<pall512> i have a really bad feeling, i deleted some partitions before reinstalling windows
<pall512> not sure if i did fuck up, even that i didnt delete that sonysys
<pall512> there's no ef00 but there is efi system in fdisk
<jticket> What output do you get on p when you fdisk?
<pall512> sorry, i did remember wrong
<jticket> Yep. So you do have a boot partition.
<jticket> pall512: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Converting_Ubuntu_into_UEFI_mode
<jticket> Just remember to turn off fast startup in later versions of windows or it'll fuck windows up
<pall51> sorry! Device         Start       End   Sectors   Size Type
<Mayday010> according to Ubuntu's site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot  all you have to do is change the grub to point to the windows partition.
<jticket> And use 64 bit ubuntu as well.
<pall51> well, that was embarrassing spam
<Mayday010> no instructions on how to do that though
<jticket> install boot-repair and os-prober and then run boot-repair in the live environment.
<pall512> ummh.. okay, let's see if i can do this
<pall512> no instructions might be little problem :D
<jticket> boot from the usb or cd and go to terminal and sudo apt-get install boot-repair os-prober
<pall512> is it just that
<pall512> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair or these
<jticket> Yes, but after install also add os-prober
<pall512> umm.. so, which commands?
<jticket> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair os-prober && boot-repair
<pall512> reading comprehension 10 out of 10 points for me
<Mayday010> since he's on a live usb I don't think adding the ppa is really benefiting anything
<jticket> It might if it's not there by default and boot-repair isn't in the ubunto repos.
<pall512> boot repair opened
<pall512> but how about that os-prober?
<jticket> That runs with grub, so you don't have to worry about it.
<pall512> but i didnt install it yet
<jticket> As long as it's installed it'll check to see if windows is installed.
<pall512> umm
<pall512> separate /boot/efi partition is already checked, and it's on sda5
<jticket> you can go ahead and boot repair.
<pall512> on drop menu the other choice is to choose sda1
<jticket> Leave the efi partition checked as is.
<pall512> and after it install os-probe?
<pall512> prober*
<jticket> Install os-prober before running boot-repair. Come to think of it, it should be there by default.
<pall512> before..?
<pall512> well, i did run boot-repair already :|
<pall512> do i have to install it now and do the boot-repair again?
<pall512> did it but still no success, still booted straight to windows. secure boot is disabled, boot mode uefi
<Mayday010> @Mayday010
<Mayday010> I'm out see ya guys later
<jticket> Look at your bios boot options and see if you have linux boot manager
<jticket> maybe f12 or whatever your boot menu key is pall512
<pall512> i dont have any options on that in my bios :/
<jticket> It's not in the boot menu/boot sequence?
<jticket> You'll have to see if your bios supports adding a boot entry manually then.
<jticket> It looks fine, your bios is probably hard coded.
<tester1>  
<tester1> \w
<jticket> pall512 Is your laptop an hp?
<pall512> no, sony vaio
<pall512> and no, there's actually not much of boot options. only external/internal choice
<jticket> Look in your bios then and see if you can manually add a boot entry.
<pall512> i cant add :/
<jticket> Then it's probably hard coded to EFI/Microsoft/bootx74.efi or something like that.
<jticket> bootx64.efi
<pall512> http://paste2.org/BYNzGUep
<pall512> in windows system configuration boot menu it only shows windows 10..
<jticket> Looks like 2 EFI partitions. Strange.
<pall512> oh god
<jticket> sta1 and sta5
<pall512> it's 2 in the night and i've to wake up in 4 hours :D if i cant make this work i'm just going to give up and just delete windows totally
<green_> what's the problem?
<pall512> should i still try to separate boot efi to sda1
<pall512> well, i just reinstalled windows and tried to make linux to dual boot, but after the installation of linux it just boots straight to windows without opening grub
<green_> try installing linux again
<pall512> well, i gotta go to sleep now, way too tired to even try anything anymore. i'll join back tomorrow to cry out for more help. thank you for helping, it means a lot!
<green_> anytime, sleep well :)
#ubuntu-mate 2016-10-28
<kf5aeo> anyone use real vnc to operate pi "headless"
<abou> hi everybdy
<abou> IM new to Ubuntu and I wanted to ask if there is a good anti virus I can use
<dbrass> there is clamAV which can scan for Windows viruses
<dbrass> you can have a GUI (graphical user interface) if you also install the clamtk package
<dbrass> didn't realized that he left sorry guys
<dbrass> ang gals ;)
<dbrass> and gals ;)
<mate|93653> Hello people how do I restart samba 4
<mate|93653> I use Ubuntu Mate 16LTS
<mate|93653> Can anyone help me?
<Fells> Please
<ubuntu-mate> anyone talking?
<guiverc_> mate|93653 you still there? ; ubuntu-mate .. nope.
<_Erik> Is anyone here using caja-dropbox?
<_Erik> Figured it out (i think) if you type 'dropbox status' at the command prompt. I need to type 'caja-dropbox instead of 'dropbox'
<mate|324> hello
<mate|324> is there any way to view the toast notifications log?
<mate|324> is there a log?
<Keks-cenobite> Hello
<Keks-cenobite> Wondering if theres a mini.iso for 16.04. Couldnt find it anywhere on the
<Keks-cenobite> Hello
<Kekbepraised> Join
<Kekbepraised> Is there a mini.iso for 16.04
<decebal> hi there
<decebal> someone here
<decebal> ???
<xpkill23> gg plaese german help
<xpkill23> gg serach german help mate
<ouroumov> !de | xpkill23
<ubottu> xpkill23: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<sfarber> My software updates are completely messed-up since I upgraded to 16.10. The system cannot update itself and thinks my internet connection is down when it is actually up. Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<pall512> and the great battle to install linux on sony vaio continues..
 * alkisg is on a sony vaio currently with no issues...
<alkisg> Even suspend works fine, which is quite rare :D
<pall512> how did you manage to install it :D?
<pall512> i'm currently getting "operating system not found"
<pall512> yesterday i tried to do a dual boot but gave up and now i'm just trying to install only linux, dunno which one is easier
<ouroumov> pall512, simple install is easier
<ouroumov> pall512, you boot on the stick, then choose "erase disk and install"
<pall512> there's a little problem with that, on sony i do have a ssd partition named "sonysys" which is taking care of my laptops "assist" named button, and it's the only way to get into bios
<pall512> so i can't erase the whole disk
<ouroumov> A partition is there to allow you to access the bios? that makes no sense.
<pall512> that's what i was thinking..
<ouroumov> You're supposed to get to the bios by pressing a key while stating the machine
<ouroumov> starting*
<pall512> for example http://www.lightofdawn.org/wiki/wiki.cgi/SonyLinuxUefiBoot
<pall512> [sda1] - SONYSYS - Sony System partition (not sure what is this for, some says that this is meant for the "Assist" button to work, and since the "Assist" button is the only way to enter UEFI BIOS menu, you really really don't want to tamper with this).
<pall512> after some googling i didn't find anything else, just everyone saying it's taking care of assist button
<pall512> i've already tried every possible button and button combination but no success.. or at least i think so
<ouroumov> fraking sony
<pall512> yh..
<ouroumov> pall512, you know you can try more than one key at the time
<ouroumov> When I don't wanna think about it too much I just hammer F1-F12 as well as ESC, Inser, Suppr, basically all the keys on the top row till I'm in the BIOS
<pall512> as i said, "and button combination" ^ but i'm not sure, maybe there's still some hidden button combination to get into bios but i haven't found it yet :/
<Guest73793> jose luis
<pall512> i've at least tried all common keys (f1 f2 f5 f8 f9 esc f10 f11 f12)
<mayday010> would it have anything to do with linux being installed on an extended partition?
<Akuli> pall512, windows 8 or 10?
<pall512> windows 10 but now i've already gotten rid of it, trying to install just linux but without success
<mayday010> usually you get into the bios with either f2 or del
<mayday010> a lot of laptops have additional functions to the f keys.  you might have to hold a different button to access the f functions
<Akuli> pall512, gotten rid of it?
<pall512> i mean i formatted the partition where windows was installed
<Akuli> have you tried unplugging the computer and removing the battery if any?
<Akuli> windows isn't there anymore so probably won't help, but i don't have better ideas :)
<pall512> well, i can always reinstall windows
<pall512> but yeah, i have. this situation has been on since yesterday
<mayday010> what kind of errors are you getting when you try to install just linux?
<pall512> when turning laptop on it says "operating system not found"
<Akuli> do you have a cd drive?
<mayday010> the install its self goes ok though?
<Akuli> mayday010, he doesn't get that far
<pall512> no, i dont have a cd drive
<pall512> i install it via usb, the install goes fine, when it says it's time for reboot, shit hits the fan
<Akuli> oh... i see
<pall512> when booting mode is on legacy, "operating system not found", when on uefi it just starts windows "there's some error blabla"
<mayday010> have you gotten into the system bios without using the sonysys software?  I think that's messing you up.
<pall512> umm, well.. i haven't tried since if i delete it, and i can't got into bios anymore.. well..
<mayday010> while you're booting there's a couple keys that will get you in.  the ones I've  used are usually f2 or del.  I usually repeatedly press those while booting until the bios shows up
<mayday010> some systems also use f12 and or esc
<mayday010> what model is it?  have you checked for reports of linux not installing?
<mayday010> you still there pall512?
<pall512> sorry, back
<pall512> ummh..
<mayday010> did you say you already cleared that sonysys partition?
<mayday010> I think that is the problem
<pall512> no i havent
<pall512> i cleared the main partition where windows were
<mayday010> It keeps booting into that, and that partition is written to only boot windows
<pall512> and some other backup partitions but left sonysys and efi untouched
<ouroumov_> pall512, you were able to boot the live USB at some point?
<pall512> yeah, all the time
<ouroumov_> Yeah
<pall512> but can't without it
<ouroumov_> How do you know, you never removed the partition
<ouroumov_> Oh you mean post install you can't boot from harddisk?
<pall512> umm
<pall512> the install went fine, but after install i cant boot to linux or anything. i can only boot with live usb, yes
<mayday010> in your live usb, I'd clear all partitions.  and repartition with only 2.  one for windows and 1 for linux
<ouroumov_> And Windows is already gone, right?
<pall512> and i've done the ubuntu mate install at least 4 times already
<mayday010> then install windows first, and linux second
<pall512> yes, the windows is gone
<ouroumov_> Then what do you got to lose?
<ouroumov_> Just wipe the whole disk during install
<pall512> and i dont need partition for linux
<pall512> windows*
<mayday010> If you've decided not to put windows on then your right.  I thought you still wanted to dual boot
<pall512> well, the thing is that now i can still get windows back. if i wipe the whole disk and lose my access to bios, i'm fucked
<pall512> well, it doesn't matter actually
<ouroumov_> Why? Obviously your machine's boot order has USB in the sequence
<mayday010> you should be able to access it the good old fashion way, by using the keys that we've mentioned
<pall512> but i cant :|
<ouroumov_> Okay
<ouroumov_> I recommend you resell the machine, and never purchase hardware from Sony again
<ouroumov_> Sony = Evil
<pall512> hah, that's one golden piece of advise
<ouroumov_> Well that's all I got
<jticket> Looks like his bios is hard coded for UEFI EFI/Microsoft/bootx64.efi
<mayday010> you could back up that partition.  but unless all you want is windows I don't think you can keep it
<jticket> pall512 maybe http://askubuntu.com/questions/458413/how-to-fix-dual-booting-windows-8-and-ubuntu-14-04-on-a-sony-vaio can hel
<mayday010> or if you have a spare drive.  just take out your current one and try installing it.
<mayday010> if everything works fine you know its safe to get rid of.  if not,  just put your other one back in
<mayday010> I'm on a page right now that says if you hold down f2 before pressing power you will boot right into the bios
<pall512> sec, testing
<pall512> nope :/ operating system not found and not bios didnt open
<mayday010> hmm
<pall512> on the install there were option "device for boot loader installation", where should i have installed that in?
<jticket> pall512 can you still boot into windows?
<pall512> i formatted the partition where windows was in but yes i think that if i install windows again, i'm able to boot into it
<jticket> Maybe you got stuck in fastboot. In windows, if you're going to duel boot, turn off fast startup or run powercfg /h off
<pall512> but if i'm not going for dual boot?
<pall512> should i then reinstall windows and turn it off? i have no idea if that's on or off
<jticket> Install linux as normal and mount your EFI partition, and copy the efi file for grub to Microsoft/bootmgrw.efi
<jticket> bootmgfw.efi
<pall512> any link to introductions? so i dont fuck everything up
<jticket> Actually do you already have linux installed?
<pall512> yes, i do have
<jticket> Boot into the live and mount the EFI system partition.
<jticket> Are you using secure boot?
<pall512> aight, just a second
<pall512> no, i dont think so
<pall512> hmm, i got "error parsing PCC subspaces from PCCT", but it still opened
<jticket> Is your EFI system partition mounted?
<pall512> could affect that i turned the boot option to legacy
<pall512> just a second, cant remember those commands
<jticket> Yep. You may have to reinstall linux then if it installed in legacy.
<pall512> yes, i have mounted it now i think
<mayday010> when you tried the f2 key you held it down while it was trying to boot?  or did you just release it after hitting power?
<jticket> Otherwise if you still have your EFI system partition then you're still golden.
<pall512> no i held it until "operating system not found"
<jticket> Ok, go into /efi in your ESP and see what you have there.
<mayday010> wow, just saw a video that booted right into the bios https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw6nQqrB30I
<pall512> Boot, Microsoft and ubuntu
<jticket> You don't have windows installed?
<pall512> damn, not working on me, mayday
<pall512> no i dont
<pall512> or i havent uninstalled, i just deleted the main partition
<jticket> You can get rid of the microsoft folder. Then copy the efi file from ubuntu to /efi/bootx64.efi
<jticket> If you're not planning to run windows.
<pall512> copy the efi file from ubuntu to /efi/bootx64.efi?
<jticket> What's inside of the ubuntu folder?
<pall512> fw, fwupx64.efi, grub.cfg, grubx64.efi, MokManager.efi, shimx64.efi
<jticket> Go up one level and remove the boot folder and move ubuntu folder to boot
<jticket> So those files should be in /EFI/boot
<jticket> So those files should be in /EFI/Boot
<pall512> so  fw, fwupx64.efi, grub.cfg, grubx64.efi, MokManager.efi, shimx64.efi to folder mnt/efi/Boot
<jticket> Yep.
<pall512> and delete bootx64.efi in boot folder?
<jticket> Yep. And copy grubx64.efi to bootx64 in boot folder.
<pall512> can i just rename it so i wont brick
<pall512> it
<jticket> You can rename if it you'd like.
<jticket> And you said secure boot is not on correct?
<pall512> what's the command to copy all contents of ubuntu folder?
<pall512> secure boot is off
<jticket> cp /mnt/EFI/Ubuntu* /mnt/EFI/Boot/
<pall512> it didnt copy fw but that folder is empty
<pall512> oh, should i have moved those instead of copy?
<pall512> and grubx64.efi -> bootx64.efi, right?
<Akuli> i wonder what happens if you update the kernel after moving those files
<pall512> aand operating system not found..
<jticket> Hmm. Did you turn legacy boot off?
<pall512> no, should i?
<jticket> Yes.
<pall512> aight
<jticket> It needs to boot in EFI, not legacy.
<pall512> and secure boot disabled, right?
<pall512> preparing automatic repair
<pall512> diagnosing your pc
<pall512> well, that's not "operating system not found" but still not starting
<jticket> Cancel that and boot into the boot menu.
<jticket> And select internal.
<jticket> Still windows leftovers.
<pall512> didn't work
<pall512> preparing automatic repair and diagnosing your pc..
<pall512> :(
<jticket> Still diagnosing? Damn. Let it do it's thing, and see what happens.
<jticket> Fucking windows diagnosis shit.
<pall512> it says it couldn't even diagnose it
<jticket> I'm blind and I hate when I get screens like that because I can't read them.
<jticket> Ok, is there a close/ok/something like that?
<pall512> continue (exit and continue to windows 10, wat), troubleshoot and turn of your pc
<pall512> inside troubleshoot there's "reset this pc" and advanced options
<jticket> exit and continue and see what that does.
<pall512> in adv. options system restore, system image recovery, startup repair, cmd prompt, uefi firmware settings, startup settings
<jticket> Try continue to windows 10
<pall512> continuing to windows 10 takes back to preparing automatic repair and diagnosing your pc
<jticket> Ok. Hmm.
<jticket> Ok create /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ and copy the /EFI/Boot/bootx64 to /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<jticket> It may be hard coded to that.
<jticket> I had to do this with an HP for a long long time.
<pall512> just a minute, i've to put external to primary boot again
<pall512> should i keep boot mode as uefi?
<jticket> Yep.
<pall512> when the boot mode is uefi and usb plugged in, it opens that bootloader, but when in legacy it just opens ubuntu mate and then asks about trying or installing.. weird
<jticket> That's because EFI loads an EFI file too boot ubuntu.
<pall512> aah, i see
<pall512> there's a ton of files inside Microsoft/boot
<pall512> can i again rename the old bootmgfw.efi as a backup?
<jticket> Yes you can.
<jticket> Are you already past the point of no return you don't need those files if you already deleted the windows base partition.
<jticket> The NTFS with the OS on it.
<pall512> well, i can always reinstall windows
<jticket> Yes but you'd have to completely wipe the drive first sadly. Windows likes to be the first installed OS.
<pall512> okay, now the bootx64 is inside the microsoft boot folder as a bootmgfw.efi
<jticket> Yep. Now reboot and see what happens.
<jticket> hopefully we've found it.
<pall512> let's hope for the best
<jticket> It must be an older vio?
<jticket> Older sony VIO?
<pall512> got it in 2013
<jticket> Yep.
<pall512> should i go first to bios to change the primary to internal?
<jticket> If you'd like.
<pall512> or just go with external first, it should still open internal
<jticket> Or just boot into the boot menu and boot from it manually.
<pall512> if external is not plugged
<jticket> Either way is fine.
<pall512> woa
<pall512> woa woa woa
<jticket> And?
<pall512> gnu grub version 2.02 blabla, minimal bash-like line editing is supported. for the first word, tab ists possible command completions. anywhere else tab lists psosible device or file completions.
<pall512> grub> and possibility to write
<pall512> this is new
<jticket> Yep. Now copy all of the grub files from the boot folder then.
<jticket> over to that folder so it sees them.
<pall512> but hmm
<pall512> so i have to go back to live usb or can i work it out here?
<pall512> i have no idea what this is
<jticket> That's the grub rescue prompt.
<jticket> YIep. Boot back into live and copy the other grub files from /EFI/Boot/ to that folder.
<jticket> to /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/
<jticket> Or maybe if you coppied the ubuntu folder move the files back to there. NOw it's a matter of figuring out where grub expects the files.
<pall512> umm
<pall512> soo..
<pall512> efi/boot/ files to microsoft/boot?
<jticket> Is the /EFI/Ubuntu folder still there?
<pall512> yes
<pall512> in microsoft/boot folder there's all the same filenames as in ubuntu, idk are those same..
<pall512> + ton of other files
<pall512> no, sorry, same filenames as in boot folder*
<pall512> efi/boot
<Akuli> jticket, would symlinks work instead of copying?
<jticket> Alright. Try copying them to the Microsoft/Boot folder then.
<pall512> ubuntu, or boot?
<jticket> Then reboot. If not, you'll have to reinstall windows first, then install linux, let it fail, and then copy the files.
<jticket> boot.
<jticket> Or ubuntu. Same files.
<pall512> way too many filenames and folders :D
<Akuli> symlinks might be easier to deal with than moving stuff around randomly
<jticket> True.
<pall512> efi/Boot all files to Microsoft/Boot, and it doesn't matter that at the same time not-needed bootx64.efi goes also to destination folder?
<jticket> Yep.
<jticket> Then after we figure out what's neeeded you'll probably need to reinstall.
<pall512> okay, transfered
<pall512> and then restart?
<pall512> hmm, it opened grub rescue prompt again
<jticket> Hmm. Now the linux must be broken. Maybe reinstall that. Are you planning to reinstall windows?
<pall512> i dont think so, but i still dont want to do clean install because of that sonysys partition
<jticket> What about that sonysis partition?
<pall512> it's the only way to bios
<pall512> through that assist button, because of sony
<jticket> Hmm.
<pall512> could boot-repair help?
<pall512> tried to do some googling and that came uo
<pall512> up
<jticket> pall512 try booting and tap f2 repetedly after power.
<jticket> See if that gets you bios.
<pall512> it doesn't work, i tried it too half hour ago
<jticket> try esc, dell, f1.
<jticket> Find it.
<pall512> i've tried every possible combination but only way to get into bios on sony vaios is that special assist button
<pall512> there just isn't any other way
<jticket> Fuck you sony.
<pall512> and the assist button's working depends on that fucking sonysys partition.. because why not
<jticket> You try the f12 button after power?
<pall512> yea
<jticket> You remove the drive and try the assist button?
<jticket> Some say it works without it.
<pall512> ouch.. well, that'll be difficulkt
<jticket> Only way to find out.
<jticket> Without sacrificing the partition.
<jticket> Some say it works without it, but removing the drive is the only way to find out without sacrificing the sonysys partition.
<jticket> A real bitch isn't it?
<pall512> can i open bios without harddrive?
<pall512> or do i have to get other harddrive to try it
<Akuli> i don't think you need another hard drive
<jticket> You can open bios without hd.
<jticket> hd and bios are independant.
<pall512> alright.. well, here we go
<jticket> Try all the usualy keys without an hd.
<jticket> uaual.
<jticket> Damn. Usual.
<pall512> hahah
<pall512> i didn't expect to be disassembling my laptop just to get linux installed..
<jticket> Lol. Shit happens.
<pall512> this is some scary shit
<pall512> trying not to break it upo
<Akuli> why are we messing with hard drivers?
<Akuli> drives
<jticket> Lol. Trying to figure out if he needs the sonysys partition or not.
<jticket> pall512 I'm blind and I swap parts all the time XD
<jticket> I work in IT>
<pall512> giving me hard time already, even that i haven't got the case open yet
<jticket> Sorry.
<jticket> I'm just used to it. I know what comes with the traid.
<pall512> can't believe how you can do it without seeing
<pall512> that needs some skills
<pall512> skills i dont have :D
<jticket> I do both laptops and desktops. Tiny screws are a bitch. I use 2 ice trays to sourt my screws.
<pall512> do you have a degree on computer science or something?
<jticket> No. Self tought. But I work now and it's good. Am at work right now. I'm from Alaska.
<pall512> okay
<ouroumov__> Every single time I've opened a laptop I've broken it.
<ouroumov__> Good luck pall512.
<pall512> i'm actually studying computer science in uni, first year going on. and i'm from finland
<pall512> thanks mate
<jticket> Nice.
<pall512> still got lot to learn
<Akuli> aa moi pall512 :D
<pall512> no perkele, arvasin että joku suomalaine täälki
<Akuli> noniin :)
<pall512> :D
<pall512> ouroumov don't scare me off, please :D
<pall512> aight, got the case opened
<jticket> NOw the hard drijve part. Probably just 4 screws around a brace or something like that. That's normal.
<jticket> Hard drive.
<Akuli> i like to always put my hard drives on a soft surface
<Akuli> probably a bit overkill, but they aren't meant to be banged against things
<pall512> yeah, i found a video of the same laptop
<jticket> I just replaced my ssd the other day for an NVME ssd. Now I'll replace my wireless card soon because this one sucks.
<pall512> i've only got experience of dekstops
<pall512> desktops
<jticket> It's good to have experience in both
<pall512> yeah, going to but in cv after this "disassembled one laptop, broke it"
<pall512> okay
<pall512> the hard drive is off
<pall512> then battery back on and time to test it
<jticket> Put the back plate on and boot it.
<jticket> Yep. Battery back on and test.
<pall512> hmm, it didnt wake up
<jticket> Wake up?
<pall512> start
<jticket> Try power button and f2.
<jticket> or the assist key.
<Akuli> did it do anything at all?
<pall512> no
<Akuli> like any sounds, anything?
<pall512> nope
<pall512> shiit..
<jticket> Nothing on power?
<Akuli> maybe it needs the hard drive just to run?
<Akuli> wouldn't surprise me
<jticket> Yep. Slip the drive back in and try.
<Akuli> "i'm meant to run windows, i'm not gonna run without a hard drive" :)
<jticket> Fuck you sony, again.
<pall512> ..fucking sony
<pall512> ..what, its not booting
<pall512> i couldn't have broke it
<jticket> Reseet the battery.
<pall512> restet
<pall512> ?
<pall512> how
<Akuli> the power cable is connected?
<pall512> no
<jticket> Remove the bettery again and reconnect it.
<Akuli> maybe you ran out of battery?
<pall512> thank whatever is it
<pall512> after plugging power cable it started
<pall512> aight
<pall512> time to take the hard drive off again and this time put power cable back on
<jticket> Yep. XD panic panic.
<pall512> that was scary as shit
<jticket> frantically press power and assist key.
<jticket> Lol.
<pall512> start using linux, it's easy!
<pall512> only if you dont use sony
<pall512> i just wish i wasnt a poor student and could buy something-else-than-sony laptop
<jticket> You looking for something portable, or to play with?
<pall512> portable, i've to do my school stuff also with it
<pall512> + coding and stuff
<jticket> Yep.
<Akuli> you can do school stuff on ubuntu?
<Akuli> your school is nice :)
<jticket> I used ubuntu in school for years.
<pall512> well, i can't see a reason why i couldn't
<stuzog> Does anyone have experience with Firefox Sync on the Raspberry Pi 3?
<pall512> akuli what do you need in your school that ubuntu cannot provide?
<Akuli> some teachers want everything in microsoft office, most don't as long as it's not a hassle
<jticket> I did everything in open office and just convirted or saved it in a supported form.
<pall512> hah
<jticket> rtf, etc. But when someone sends me something these days I run through antiword or things like that.
<pall512> our uni gives us office accounts for free but i've got so used to google docs etc. i'll just use them
<pall512> aight, time to test this out
<pall512> well, i just opened it and it said there was problem opening windows and only choice it gave me was to open bios..
<pall512> but that was windows' loader
<pall512> well
<pall512> fuck me sideways and call me gregory!
<pall512> assist button works
<pall512> and i got in bios
<pall512> does anyone happen to know where i can get step-by-step tutorial for dummies so i don't fuck this up
<jticket> Install windows first.
<pall512> windows? :o
<pall512> what if i want only linux, not dual boot?
<jticket> Then just wipe the drive, install linux, let it fail, mount the ESP, and copy /EFI/Ubuntu/Brubx64.efi to /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<pall512> oh..
<pall512> and i thought i just need to install linux now and that's it
<pall512> well
<pall512> well, then i'll do it
<jticket> No sadly. Your bios is hard coded.
<pall512> i dont know what that means, but okay
<adolfo> hi
<pall512> i have to say in advance, i can't thank enough of your help
<adolfo> i need help in the so
<jticket> pall512 it means sony has set the path to /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi and there's nothing you can do about it.
<pall512> ahh, thanks for educating me once again!
<Akuli> again, why to copy when you can symlink?
<Akuli> symlinks wouldn't break with updates...
<pall512> ... symlink?
<Akuli> symbolinen linkki
<Akuli> the idea is that a file makes programs think that it's another file
<pall512> ahaa..
<Akuli> it's just pointing to that other file and if you change that other file you're also going to see the change in the symlink
<Akuli> can be a directory also, of course
<pall512> and i assume it's not rocket science?
<pall512> or i hope..
<Akuli> not at all
<Akuli> ln -s file1 file2 creates a symlink
<Akuli> but i never remember which is the link and which is where it points to
<pall512> ummh, okay..
<pall512> should i just remove all partitions now when installing windows
<Akuli> it's possible to make windows's bootloader load grub
<Akuli> i've never done that but someone on ##windows suggested doing that once
<pall512> soo... what are you suggesting me to do now?
<Akuli> i have no idea :)
<pall512> well
<pall512> but it's not the only way, right?
<Akuli> shouldn't be
<pall512> mitä siis meinasit tol
<pall512> hämmentävää
<Akuli> siis että jos ei mitenkään muuten saada toimimaan niin saattais olla mahdollista asentaa windows ja sitten muokata windowsin asetuksia niin että se käynnistää grubin
<Akuli> aika kikkailua kyllä
<pall512> nooh, eiköhän tää näinkin onnistu. toivottavasti
<pall512> so i think it's now safe to remove that freaking sonysys partition, right?
<pall512> and sorry for speaking finnish, didn't even realise
<Akuli> :)
<Akuli> i wonder if ##windows knows anything
<pall512> well, it's now installing and the sonysys is long gone
<Akuli> let's see if grub will be able to boot
<jticket> Yes pall512
<jesperson> Hey guys, I'm having a really weird problem with my ubuntu setup.. I randomly (it seems) can not click on specific applications. It works in 1 application at the time
<ouroumov_> jesperson, what version of Ubuntu MATE are you using?
<ouroumov_> jesperson, and are you using compiz as compositor?
<jesperson> ouroumov_, I'm using 16.04 LTS and I don't know if I'm using compiz - how can I check?
<pall512> well, this is weird. went to eat and had bsod when came back..
<ouroumov_> jesperson, go to mate tweak, windows, window manager
<jesperson> ouroumov_, It's hard when I can't click anything
<pall512> jticket can you repeat the steps i have to do since i lost this chat :/ wipe out the whole drive, install linux, let it fail, mount drive and.. something to somewhere
<jesperson> I managed it, I'm using Marco
<jesperson> ouroumov_,
<jesperson> ouroumov, I changed it to Compiz for the moment and had to restart my computer because everything went haywire
<ouroumov_> nah jesperson
<ouroumov_> compiz is buggy
<ouroumov_> I was assuming that was the cause of your problem
<jesperson> I was using Marco in software mode, thought that the software mode could be something bad(?)
<pall512> i reinstalled windows, did clean install on linux, was going to move those files to microsoft/boot but yeah, i did clean install so i dont have microsoft/boot.. wise move me, and here we go again..
#ubuntu-mate 2016-10-29
<superkuh> The ubuntu mate page describing the method of creating a usb boot stick is out of date/incorrect.
<superkuh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<superkuh> Would it be something like, sudo ddrescue -D --force ubuntu-mate-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso /dev/sdx ? (.iso instead of .img)
<osanrey> hi
<jet__> wtf is going on?
<pall512> update to downloading linux for sony vaio pro: last night did what needed, first boot was success BUT the top bar menu was missing :o, second boot went straight to windows error, asking to troubleshoot. Just tried to boot it third time, and it was success... what the hell
<pall512> fourth boot did also fail and went to troubleshoot, fifth was success.. what
<pall512> .. so every other boot fails
<garry_> hello out there
<bubaG> hello out there
<Jakey3> is there a minimal version of ubuntu mate?
<ouroumov_> Jakey3, no
<Jakey3> shame :)
<ouroumov_> Jakey3, if you need truly light, look to Xubuntu, Lubuntu
<Jakey3> what are the benefits of using mate over lubuntu?
<masnell> Jakey3: MATE is considered a medium weight DE. it offers a balance between a everything in like KDE vs a light/low resource offering such as LXDE or XFCE . Flexible, so default layouts/themes like Redmond, Cupertino, Netbook etc. Plus delivers a more historically evolved experience instead of a paradigm shift some other environments target. with the Welcome
<masnell> and Software Boutique it has become seen as one, if not, the recommended new-to-linux distributions
<masnell> Jakey3: for me the biggest draw is pragmatism - it doesn't try to be the answer to everything or everybody - which I think is also reflected in the community around it.
<hh> ?
<Akuli> ?
<Akuli> ¿
<hh> 有人會中文嗎？
<Akuli> i can't do that :D
<hh> ：）
<ouroumov_> !cn | hh
<ubottu> hh: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<hh> thanks
<gebruiker> what is the name of the theme that is installed by default on ubuntu mate? ( the deb package as avilable in repo ?)
<ubuntu-mate> how to install amd drivers
<ellabella> hello. I have a problem connecting to the amazon server when launcher when launching minecraft on my PI running ubuntu
<ellabella__> Bootstrap (v5)
<ellabella__> Current time is Oct 29, 2016 7:13:24 PM
<ellabella__> System.getProperty('os.name') == 'Linux'
<ellabella__> System.getProperty('os.version') == '4.1.19-v7+'
<ellabella__> System.getProperty('os.arch') == 'arm'
<ellabella__> System.getProperty('java.version') == '1.8.0_03-Ubuntu'
<ellabella__> System.getProperty('java.vendor') == 'Oracle Corporation'
<ellabella__> System.getProperty('sun.arch.data.model') == '32'
<ellabella__> Downloading: https://s3.amazonaws.com/Minecraft.Download/launcher/launcher.pack.lzma
<ellabella__> Exception: javax.net.ssl.SSLException: java.lang.IllegalStateException
<ellabella__> Downloading: https://s3.amazonaws.com/Minecraft.Download/launcher/launcher.pack.lzma (try 2/10)
<ellabella__> Exception: javax.net.ssl.SSLException: java.lang.IllegalStateException
<ellabella__> Downloading: https://s3.amazonaws.com/Minecraft.Download/launcher/launcher.pack.lzma (try 3/10)
<ellabella__> Exception: javax.net.ssl.SSLException: java.lang.IllegalStateException
<ellabella__> Downloading: https://s3.amazonaws.com/Minecraft.Download/launcher/launcher.pack.lzma (try 4/10)
<ellabella__> Exception: javax.net.ssl.SSLException: java.lang.IllegalStateException
<ellabella__> Downloading: https://s3.amazonaws.com/Minecraft.Download/launcher/launcher.pack.lzma (try 5/10)
<ellabella__> Exception: javax.net.ssl.SSLException: java.lang.IllegalStateException
<ellabella__> Downloading: https://s3.amazonaws.com/Minecraft.Download/launcher/launcher.pack.lzma (try 6/10)
<ellabella__> Exception: javax.net.ssl.SSLException: java.lang.IllegalStateException
<ellabella__> Downloading: https://s3.amazonaws.com/Minecraft.Download/launcher/launcher.pack.lzma (try 7/10)
<ellabella__> Exception: javax.net.ssl.SSLException: java.lang.IllegalStateException
<ellabella__> Downloading: https://s3.amazonaws.com/Minecraft.Download/launcher/launcher.pack.lzma (try 8/10)
<ellabella__> Exception: javax.net.ssl.SSLException: java.lang.IllegalStateException
<ellabella__> Downloading: https://s3.amazonaws.com/Minecraft.Download/launcher/launcher.pack.lzma (try 9/10)
<ellabella__> Exception: javax.net.ssl.SSLException: java.lang.IllegalStateException
<ellabella__> Downloading: https://s3.amazonaws.com/Minecraft.Download/launcher/launcher.pack.lzma (try 10/10)
<ellabella__> Exception: javax.net.ssl.SSLException: java.lang.IllegalStateException
<ellabella__> Unable to download remote file. Check your internet connection/proxy settings.
<ellabella__> FATAL ERROR: net.minecraft.bootstrap.FatalBootstrapError: Unable to download while being forced
<ellabella__> 	at net.minecraft.bootstrap.Bootstrap.execute(Bootstrap.java:95)
<ellabella__> 	at net.minecraft.bootstrap.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:381)
<ellabella__> Please fix the error and restart.
<ellabella__> Has anyone seen this downloading minecraft using the Jar launcher before? my firewall is ruled out, as I disabled it
<ellabella__> I also updated my certificates
<ellabella_> I am still here accidently opened twice
<aydin> hi all
<ellabella_> hi are you an expert, or a user? lol
<aydin> user
<ellabella_> me too
<aydin> where are you from ellabella?
<ellabella_> Kentucky, but this is her boyfriend setting up the RPI for her
#ubuntu-mate 2016-10-30
<NSABear> How do I undecorate chromium
<NSABear> and only chromium
<NSABear> nvm
<NSABear> it's under settings
<NSABear> you click use system titlebar and buttons to disable it
<NSABear> I wish I didn't ask
<NSABear> It took me 7 days to figure it out.
<NSABear> 7. days.
<zufar> hello, anyone? i need help installing LAMP server. i am new in Linux. i stuck installing apache2 for pi3. i already reinstalled UbuntuMate 4 times. everytime different problems. now i cannot install apache. its writte; Selecting previously unselected package libapr1:armhf.
<zufar> dpkg: warning: files list file for package 'gir1.2-gtk-2.0' missing; assuming package has no files currently installed
<zufar> dpkg: warning: files list file for package 'cpio' missing; assuming package has no files currently installed
<zufar> dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<zufar>  unable to open files list file for package 'libfreerdp-cache1.1:armhf': Unknown error 4094
<ypower> hi all i am wondering if some one can help me with ubuntu mate i am new to the linux system and i just transfer from windows 10 to use ubuntu mate. The problem is that there is a sign a the top right corner of the screen ssaying "active graphic card: unknown"
<zufar> hold on
<zufar> i am new in Linux. i dont get it
<zufar> i am still waiting for anyone to reply
<masnell> zufar: it's a case of waiting / trying when someone experienced with that combo is around (LAMP & RPi).
<masnell> I can suggest, does normal apt-get update and apt-get upgrade work without error?
<mate|18622> hi
<mate|18622> just came by to say hello. Clicked on IRC while mate is installing
<masnell> hi mate|18622 . thanks for dropping in from all who are AFK ;)
<mate|18622> Hi masnell, the installation is complete! :)
<mate|18622> thank you for the welcome and goodbye
<zufar> i can do both apt-get update but not apt-get upgrade
<zufar> this error present everytime i tried to install literally everything
<zufar> dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<zufar>  unable to open files list file for package 'libfreerdp-cache1.1:armhf': Unknown error 4094
<zufar> help anyone?
<masnell> zufar: in the Software Boutique on the far right there are some repair utils available that may help.
<masnell> zufar: alternatively, it could be that your deb cache is corrupted. 'sudo apt-get clean' will flush it out.
<masnell> try doing an update & upgrade before installing anything new
<zufar> hold on
<zufar> y
<zufar> opss
<zufar> upgreding after apt-get clean
<masnell> zufar: hopefully you will have more joy with your LAMP install now.
<zufar> i tried this before. no luck.
<zufar> nvm i try 1 last time
<masnell> zufar: alternatively, if still no joy, you could look at Ubuntu Snappy Core & LAMP on the RPi if you don't need a GUI
<zufar> dpkg: warning: files list file for package 'gir1.2-gtk-2.0' missing; assuming package has no files currently installed
<zufar> dpkg: warning: files list file for package 'cpio' missing; assuming package has no files currently installed
<zufar> dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<zufar>  unable to open files list file for package 'libfreerdp-cache1.1:armhf': Unknown error 4094
<zufar> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<zufar> still error\
<mayday010> have you tried sudo apt-get install -f
<zufar> yup
<zufar> same thing
<mayday010> how about sudo apt-get install --reinstall cpio
<zufar> mayday010 same thing
<zufar> same error
<zufar> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<zufar> dpkg: warning: files list file for package 'gir1.2-gtk-2.0' missing; assuming package has no files currently installed
<zufar> dpkg: warning: files list file for package 'cpio' missing; assuming package has no files currently installed
<zufar> dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<zufar>  unable to open files list file for package 'libfreerdp-cache1.1:armhf': Unknown error 4094
<mayday010> what version of ubuntu are you on?
<zufar> Ubuntu Mate 16.0401 LTS for pi3
<mayday010> have you tried sudo dpkg --configure -a
<zufar> nope
<zufar> wait
<zufar> same
<mayday010> you might have to download the .deb packages and manually install them
<zufar> hmm
<zufar> where ca i get that?
<dark_witcher> Hello, guys. Can anyone provide me with a bit of help? I'm running Ubuntu Mate 16.10 and fore some reason I can't move or rearrange mate-menu's favourite applications section. Any ideas? So far I tried restoring the menu to the default state but to no luck.
<dark_witcher> Hello, guys. Can anyone provide me with a bit of help? I'm running Ubuntu Mate 16.10 and fore some reason I can't move or rearrange mate-menu's favourite applications section. Any ideas? So far I tried restoring the menu to the default state but to no luck.
<dark_witcher> Hello, guys. Can anyone provide me with a bit of help? I'm running Ubuntu Mate 16.10 and fore some reason I can't move or rearrange mate-menu's favourite applications section. Any ideas? So far I tried restoring the menu to the default state but to no luck.
<Bill_MI> Heya ouroumov ouroumov_!  Are you around? :-)
<oliver__> hi9 there. i try to enable hidpi in matwe 16.10, but Googs only tels me that i need to set an evironment variable .... but not which and to what value. do you have any idea hot to do so?
<ouroumov_> Bill_MI, hi
<ouroumov_> oliver__, hi
<Bill_MI> Hi ouroumov_ !  I didn't know we could edit posts and just found it sorta hidden. :-)
<ouroumov_> oliver__, hidpi is experimental at this point, maybe you can ask on our forums how to enable it manually
<ouroumov_> Bill_MI, yeah that came with our new powers as leaders ^^
<Bill_MI> So I went back to https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/block-quote-and-preformatted-text-strange-behavior/4758/2?u=bill_mi
<ouroumov_> Bill_MI, I've used it a lot to reformat some posts where ppl forgot the code tags etc
<Bill_MI> That post has no formatting I can see.
<Bill_MI> Good idea. :-)
<ouroumov_> ^^
<ouroumov_> Bill_MI, we can also split topics and such
<Bill_MI> I'm not eager to get into that.  The whole site makes my head spin. :-\
<ouroumov_> ^^
<Bill_MI> Reading it with a forced single-space after a period is really bad.  My bran isn't trained for that.
<Bill_MI> I did some research and I see double-space is out-of-favor.  But that doesn't help the old brain.
<Bill_MI> Anyway... we finally have a thread about important formatting, thanks to you. :-D
<ouroumov_> Well glad I could help ^^
<ouroumov_> I'm really impressed this forum supports github like code highlighting
<ouroumov_> Very cool
<Bill_MI> I bet it is second nature for github users.
<Bill_MI> I never saw it anywhere else.
<ouroumov_> Actually it's an improvement on basic markdown syntax
<ouroumov_> https://daringfireball.net/projects/markdown/syntax
<Bill_MI> Good info.  I wonder if everything works on th community.
<Skyrider> Since when is the ubuntu image for the pi2 larger than 8gb?
<Skyrider> :-\
<zahir> Anyone have freezes with the 16.10 smb-client versus the 16.04 version? For me, FreeNAS shares lagged a lot while reading, writing and listing folders.
<zahir> so I went back to 16.04
<Skyrider> Please fix it..
<ouroumov_> Skyrider, it's a bug. I think it's been discussed on the forums
<Skyrider> Ya, I saw it.
<Skyrider> Though its quite old(er) from what I see.
<Skyrider> Quite surprised it has not been fixed yet.
<Skyrider> ouroumov: can you provide a proper image file?
<Skyrider> At least, do you know one.
<ouroumov_> Skyrider, no sorry
<ouroumov_> I'm not into that rpi stuff
<BenFitzpatrick> hi guys well im a brand new Linux user never ever heard of it, and some folks who told me of it sent me here. Im still on windows and looking for help setting up Ubuntu MATE
<BenFitzpatrick> i mean i havent got a clue how to install or use it
<Guest47036> nickserv
<Guest47036> hi
<ricardo_> hi
<bittin> Nice configuring Ubuntu Mate on my new laptop
<sixwheeledbeast> Upgraded from 16.04 to 16.10 and some desktop icons are now huge (mostly text file ones) others like folders are normal size. Any ideas why?
<x2xx3x> hi all, i am running a mate 14.04 installation, and added a webserver into it. As i installed phpmyadmin i tested it quickly within my terminal and opened it with links. The problem now is: Always when i start it via the starter it opens a terminal and connect with that links-browser. how do i change this to whatever, firefox or so?
<x2xx3x> solved... mozo did its job
#ubuntu-mate 2017-10-23
<Calismoonelf> Help?
<diogenes_> maybe?
<Calismoonelf> Just upgraded to 17.10 via update manager
<Calismoonelf> I have LAN, but not internet.
<Calismoonelf> Router is fine, other boxen work fine.
<diogenes_> you mean you have no wifi?
<Calismoonelf> I am using wifi right now to remote into another box to use the browse on it.
<Calismoonelf> I can connect to internal IP addresses.
<Calismoonelf> it seems that I cannot resolve a name.
<Calismoonelf> I can ping eternal IPs bt not names.
<Calismoonelf> *external
<diogenes_> Calismoonelf, sorry I've never had that issue, maybe try asking in /j #ubuntu
<alkisg> That means your DNS isn't working
<Calismoonelf> alkisg: yes, but why? LOL
<diogenes_> maybe reboot the router and also do a sudo service NetworkManager restart
<Calismoonelf> I have done both
<alkisg> Calismoonelf: maybe the change from the *&(* internal dnsmasq to netplan
<Calismoonelf> thanks, will try to figure that angle.
<alkisg> Calismoonelf: you can manually edit /etc/resolv.conf and add nameserver 8.8.8.8 there to bypass it temporarily
<swift110> hey all
<alkisg> Hello
<swift110> how are you alkisg
<alkisg> All fine :)
<swift110> good to hear what are you up to
<Andrzej> hi, yesterday I did upgrade to 17.10. Everything runs great apart from DNSes which I fixed but I don't see this famous brisk menu. Why?
<swift110> hey
<Andrzej> hi
<alexandru-petric> hello
<alexandru-petric> I have Ubuntu Mate 16.04 LTS and Ralink RT3290, i installed driver for bluetooth to work, but not work to connect
<alexandru-petric> sorry for my bad english
<alexandru-petric> not want to pair
<alexandru-petric> Failed to connect: org.bluez.Error.Failed
<mate|8108-Brazil> boa tarde...
<mate|8108-Brazil> alguém fala português ai ?
<lucaspaz> hol
<lucaspaz> hola a todos. soy lucas paz, y soy nuevo en el mundo linux
<lucaspaz> quiero saber como hago para instalar xampp en mi linux mate
<sixwheeledbeast> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mate|80466> hello, after updating 16.04 to 17.10 once the PC turn on arrive on the desktop nothing moves keyboard mouse
<alkisg> mate|80466: can you try with a different kernel from the grub menu?
<mate|80466> how to do alkisg
<sixwheeledbeast> hold shift on boot to get select menu
<mate|57645> hello
<khangeek> Hi
<khangeek> Khan from where are u
<Khan> Hello there, Canary Islands
<khangeek> You are a Pakistani?
<Khan> why would I?
<khangeek> Your name says Khan
<khangeek> Don't mind though
<Khan> oh, that must be just a coincidence. I didn't chooose the nick because of my origins or something like that :)
<khangeek> Okay so an Urdu speaking guy?
<khangeek> I have had enough bugs with  ubuntu 17.10
<khangeek> Is mate stable enough
<khangeek> Will you reply
<khangeek> Khan
<Khan> I haven't had any problems so far
<khangeek> Khan you are an Asian? I am just wondering as only asian people have Khans in their names
<krismaguire> !info vnstat
<ubottu> vnstat (source: vnstat): console-based network traffic monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.15-2 (artful), package size 78 kB, installed size 262 kB
#ubuntu-mate 2017-10-24
<matejj> hi
<matejj> is there a way to add an "open private window" command when right clicking my preferred web browser similar to how Firefox has it?
<samuelob> Im running Ubuntu mate 17.10 in gnome boxes and I can't seem to get a 1366x768 res..any idea?...
<samuelob> I have installed the spice vdagent and that has not solved the problem
<teebiss> mate is the best flavor of ubuntu
<muddi> hi
<jcalvarado> hola amigos me podrian decir como instalar skype para ubunto mate i336
<Menzador> jcalvarado: Actívase el repositorio "partner"
<atl> u12345atl
<atl> ubuntu12345atl
<atl> baste re
<faekjarz> Hi there! I'm testing the new 17.10 release in a VM (Virtualbox 5.0.40_Ubuntu r115130) on a 16.04 LTS with intel iGPU and gnome. The VM apparently tries and fails to switch to GUI mode. Now it just sits there blinking its cursor on blank screen. Any known issues with the Virtualbox graphics drivers, from the 17.10 repo (driver installer, via welcome screen)? First boot went fine, following boots with vbox graphics drivers fail.
<m4t> faekjarz: you should be able to do alt+f1 to switch to a login prompt
<m4t> maybe login and check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<m4t> if X is dying that might tell you why
<nemo> faekjarz: btw... you said gnome
<nemo> as in... gnome3? not mate?
<nemo> just checking you are in the right channel 😝
<m4t> vm is ubuntu-mate from what i understood
<nemo> for one thing, gnome 3 requires acceleration, MATE it is optional (another reason MATE is better on VMs)
<nemo> ok...
<faekjarz> nemo: the bare metal host runs 16.04 gnome, the VM mate 17.10
<m4t> also if alt-f1 doesn't work you could try cntrl+alt+f1
<faekjarz> Xorg log says vboxvideo module does not exist. …i'll try (re-)installing it, maybe refreshing initrd
<nemo> linux should work ok w/o extensions tho...
<faekjarz> i installed virtualbox-guest-dkms, ran update-initramfs -ckall, reboot, works fine now (fine as in login GUI is present)
<rooot> hi
<luna__> Installing Ubuntu MATE on a pie here :)
<naturally> what is a good gui tool to query+investigate an IP on your network?
<naturally> i used to have one but cant remember the name
<alkisg> nmap
<naturally> yeah thats the one! :)
<naturally> zenmap
<naturally> thanks alkisg
<alkisg> np
<mate|37936> I am realy impressed about Ubuntu mate 17.10
<mate|24363> hello everybody
<diogenes_> hello
<karjala_> hi
<karjala_> diogenes_, you greek?
<diogenes_> karjala_, I'd say I'm not linked to any nation, I'm a citizen of the planet Earth
<karjala_> I'll say that to the tax man next time he bothers me
<diogenes_> lol, first you have to get rid of dependency so nobody has influence over you and your life
<santemanuele> Hello. Ciao.
<santemanuele> I got this file PonyIsland.x86 in dunno what do of it
<m4t> santemanuele: what does "file PonyIsland.x86" say?
<santemanuele> PonyIsland.x86: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked
<santemanuele> interpreter /lib/ld-linux.so.2, for GNU/Linux 2.6.24, BuildID[sha1]=85df81ebc71c930ebbe8deeff9bf0e30f8971645, stripped
<santemanuele> @m4t
<m4t> oh, sorry
<santemanuele> np
<m4t> yeah it's just an .exe. however, it is 32-bit. are you on 64-bit ubuntu? if so, you might need to install the corresponding 32bit libs
<santemanuele> 64
<m4t> you can run: ldd PonyIsland.x86
<m4t> it will show you which, if any, are missing
<santemanuele> non è un eseguibile dinamico
<m4t> oh hmm..
<santemanuele> it's like it's not a dynamic executable
<m4t> does /lib/ld-linux.so.2 exist?
<m4t> you will need to do: apt-get install libc6-i386
<m4t> and after that, you should be able to see which libraries are missing
<m4t> then install them like: apt-get install somelibrary1:i386
<m4t> if you're unsure which package supplies the missing libraries, you can use https://packages.ubuntu.com "Search the contents of packages"
<m4t> or, install apt-file then run sudo apt-file update.
<m4t> e.g.
<m4t> matt@aquos:~$ apt-file search /lib/ld-linux.so.2
<m4t> libc6-i386: /lib/ld-linux.so.2
<santemanuele> ldlinux.so does't exist
<m4t> yes so do the above steps
<m4t> you're missing the i386 libs. it's a 32 bit program so needs 32 bit libs. they can be installed side-by-side on modern ubuntu/debian via what is called multiarch
<m4t> (technical detail, don't need to know anything about multiarch to install/use the libs)
<santemanuele> https://thepasteb.in/p/Z4hP9J4K78pTG
<santemanuele> linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xf775b000) https://thepasteb.in/p/Q1hBj0A1909T8
<santemanuele> sorry for make a mess with this message
<m4t> apt-get install libgl1:i386 libx11-6:i386 libxcursor1:i386 libxrandr2:i386 lib32stdc++6 lib32gcc1
<m4t> that should do it i think...
<m4t> untested of  course
<m4t> https://www.linux-kvm.org/page/FAQ#Do_you_have_a_port_of_KVM_for_Windows.3F
<m4t> er wrong channel sorry :)
<santemanuele> np
<santemanuele> Installing
<santemanuele> @m4t how u get the the packages names??? From packages.ubuntu.com???
<m4t> no like i said, with 'apt-file'
<m4t> sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update
<m4t> then for example, 'apt-file search libstdc++.so.6'
<m4t> packages.ubuntu.com is basically the same thing, at least that part of the functionality
<santemanuele> I didn't undestand that i have to installa apt-file. I just tryed to run it
<m4t> o
<santemanuele> Nice. The game start, show the Unity logo then closing
<m4t> lol darn. well, can't help you there :|
<santemanuele> I see. Thanks for all
<m4t> np
#ubuntu-mate 2017-10-25
<m4t> one thing i can suggest, is if you're executing it from a gui (like menus) you might try opening a terminal and doing: ./PonyIsland.x86
<m4t> that might give you output which could be helpful in debugging
<m4t> though i see https://steamcommunity.com/app/405640/discussions/0/144513248273282447/ so i dunno.
<santemanuele> Annullato (core dump creato)
<santemanuele> Annullato (core dump creato)
<santemanuele> Annullato (core dump creato)
<santemanuele> sorry for repeat
<m4t> yeah that's a tough one. could be the libraries are too new (or too old)
<m4t> you'd need to use something like strace/gdb to start looking into why  that's happening
<m4t> and with a stripped binary (no debug symbols) it'd be tough
<usuario> busco sex cam
<mate|55450> hola
<mate|93417> wussup yall
<mate|93417> anyone in here
<gordonjcp> quite a lot of folk, I suspect
<gordonjcp> but you need to hang around for more than a minute to talk to them
<mate|17633> hello mates
<gordonjcp> mate|17633: hello
<resat> hello guys
<adminispwd> hello>
<adminispwd> ?
<Clarb> Good day, is there a multi-band graphic sound equalizer available for Ubuntu 17.10?
<gordonjcp> Yes there is, Clarb, but you need to wait more than two minutes for the answer
<monah> hello people
<monah> actually i have a problem with firefox
<monah> can't play mp4
<diogenes_> monah, after update?
<monah> no
<monah> clean install
<monah> on my linux mint i can just see the video no sound
<monah> and on my ubuntu 16.04 can't even see anything
<diogenes_> try installing flashplugin
<monah> ok
<monah> the same problem
<monah> it tells me
<monah> video format or mime type is not supported
<monah> it's an mp4 format
<monah> any idea?
<monah> anyone has experienced problems with mp4 on firefox
<monah> ?
<diogenes_> monah, click check now: https://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player.html
<M_aD> monah: do you have the restricted extras installed?
<M_aD> diogenes_: mp4 isn't a flash issue but rather a missing codec
<M_aD> monah: on ubuntu 16.04 do a: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted extras
<M_aD> errr.... make that sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<M_aD> Mint has it's own way to install the codecs
<monah> sorry I was checking
<monah> I clicked
<monah> and yes I do have restricted extras
<monah> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 103 not upgraded.
<mate|46214> the new mate version looks nice!
<facefack> Hi. I'm trying to find the firefox folder that has my profile via GUI.  I cannot search and find user.js
<gordonjcp> facefack: it's in .mozilla
<gordonjcp> if you open up the file manager you can type the path to the file you want in
<gordonjcp> facefack: are you trying to unbreak setting the firefox home page?
<facefack> no I want to try to have 2 profiles: i will play around with the settings on 1 of them, and have the original in case i break something.
<gordonjcp> right, got you
<facefack> when i search for .mozilla in user and in file system, i only got a few unrelated files
<facefack> (with file manager)
<gordonjcp> you can probably set the file manager to show hidden files
<gordonjcp> I never use the file manager, it's too difficult
<gordonjcp> clicking on this and that
<gordonjcp> confusing
<facefack> ahh that was my next question hidden files
<gordonjcp> right
<gordonjcp> so in Unixy file systems you hide a file by starting the filename with a dot
<gordonjcp> ~/mozilla would show up, ~/.mozilla wouldn't
<facefack> ahh there's all the hidden buggers...
<facefack> i knew it looked too clean
<gordonjcp> :-D
<gordonjcp> you could just copy the whole .mozilla directory
<gordonjcp> rename it to something else, make a "clean" one, cp -r .mozilla mozilla-clean
<gordonjcp> add a bunch of extensions, copy again
<alkisg> facefack: run "firefox -profile", I think it brings up the firefox profile manager
<alkisg> firefox -ProfileManager
<gordonjcp> oh, that's still there?
<alkisg> That way you don't need to search for any files/directories...
<facefack> when I do that it goes to http://www.xn--profilemanager-f82h.com/ and hits a "Server Not Found" error page
<alkisg> `man firefox` to see it
<gordonjcp> alkisg: I assumed they'd got rid of it for being too useful ;-)
<alkisg> Haha
<facefack> yep its' gone
<facefack> Hmm, still can't find the pesky user.js yet
<alkisg> facefack: it's not back, it works fine here in 16.04
<alkisg> *it's not gone
<gordonjcp> there likely isn't one if you haven't created one
<alkisg> Create profile/Delete profile/Rename profile etc etc
<facefack> I thought there was one already there with the default "about:config" settings
<facefack> do you make one with the 'firefox account' tab in the browser settings?
<facefack> I think I'm getting somewhere with this: firefox -no-remote -ProfileManager
<facefack> I have to run out but I will leave this open.  Thanks everyone for your input!
<gordonjcp> facefack: good luck with it
<CoolGuy> hello
<CoolGuy> Is there a way I can install Ubuntu software offline, like Debian?
<CoolGuy> I wanna install build-essential
<gordonjcp> CoolGuy: you'd do that in exactly the same way as in Debian
<CoolGuy> <gordonjcp> So where can I download the DVDs of the packages for offline install? I can't find them.
<gordonjcp> CoolGuy: I'm not really sure what you're trying to do
<CoolGuy> gordonjcp: I mean the DVDs you get for offline installations
<CoolGuy> https://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/weekly-builds/arm64/iso-dvd/
<gordonjcp> not sure to be honest, it's not something I've done for a very long time
<gordonjcp> you might be better asking in the main #ubuntu channel for that
<CoolGuy> gordonjcp: you use the command apt-cdrom to install the dvds
<gordonjcp> I've never really bothered with that
<gordonjcp> I don't really have the bandwidth to pull down DVD images
<CoolGuy> Ok
<CoolGuy> Thanks
<gordonjcp> CoolGuy: what I tend to do is just use a normal install ISO and use apt-cacher to cache the installed packages
<CoolGuy> what's apt-cacher for?
<CoolGuy> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man8/apt-cacher.8.html
<swift110> hmm
<sixwheeledbeast> there is a cdimage site for ubuntu images too.
<sixwheeledbeast> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<f76> I'm on a new 17.10 install and when I try and start Caja Dropbox as installed from the software boutique, I get this error https://thepasteb.in/p/76hE1DDk3BQuV
<f76> Does anyone have any suggestions
#ubuntu-mate 2017-10-26
<f76> Ahh, I needed is install nautilus-dropbox as well. It wasn't specified as a dependency though.
<rahim> hello
<rahim> can any body tell me my os get restart after some time?
<rahim> i am using dvi cable to connect my raspbarry phi to monitor
<sudeep> After connecting mobile device through USB I am receiving unnecessary popups with a bit sound
<sudeep> can someone address this issue ?
<el> unlikely without further information such as what the popups say or some kind of reason the popups are deemed unnecessary etc
<el> (i don't know i don't use mate, i'm helping you ask a better question)
<widon> I report a bug, who can fix it
<widon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1727601
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1727601 in ubuntu-mate "qt application interface in a mess" [Undecided,New]
<kl_> sup fellas
<widon> who can comfirm it.
<widon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1727601
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1727601 in ubuntu-mate "qt application interface in a mess" [Undecided,New]
<mate|24917> Can't install Ubuntu Mate 16.04 (from downloads page on Ubuntu Mate website) on a brand new Raspberry Pi Model 3 B
<mate|24917> I found hundreds of other discussions with people with similar issues (from attempting to format from OS X)
<mate|24917> Apparently Disk Utility doesn't see / read / write the partitions correctly?
<mate|24917> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/solved-failed-to-start-load-kernel-modules-on-pi-3/14952/7
<mate|24917> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/installer-wont-boot-blinking-screen/2926/7
<mate|24917> There's hundreds of threads...
<mate|24917> And everyone points to using ApplePi Baker tool to install img to sdcard (I was using dd, then tried ddrescue, both didn't work)
<mate|24917> BUT ApplePi Baker tool is CLOSED source and requires SUDO access
<mate|24917> This is a huge security risk for the community
<mate|24917> There are NO instructions here for Mac https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/
<mate|24917> From my conclusion, it seems that nobody can get Ubuntu Mate working on Pi 3 Model B
<mate|24917> Here's another guide which is incorrect
<mate|24917> https://fossbytes.com/install-ubuntu-mate-on-raspberry-pi-2-3/
<mate|24917> I'd encourage someone to go in sandbox environment, install Charles Proxy, and monitor ApplePi Baker tool... You may be surprised what you see.
<mate|24917> ISSUE: https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=190875#p1223576
<mate|24917> dd does not work anymore
<m4t> access to raw block devices normally require root
<m4t> mate|24917:
<m4t> if you're that concerned you could boot into a linux live cd to dd the image
<m4t> https://alternativeto.net/software/rufus/?platform=mac
<m4t> i think "Etcher" should do what you want, and is open source afaik. it's a bloated electron/javascript app though.
<aphrek> hey all
<aphrek> anyone know how to increase the 'hotspot' of window drag handles?
<aphrek> I really struggle on resizing windows in Mate
<aphrek> I can use Alt F8 but would like to have the option of manually doing it..
<sixwheeledbeast> use the top "hotspot" as it's bigger. But TBH I rarely resize windows manually and utilise the auto window snapping.
<aphrek> good point - it does seem easier using the top. Thanks. Odd that the other hotspots are minimal..
<aphrek> is it something I could report as something to improve in future releases?
<sixwheeledbeast> I assume it related to DPI or monitor, it's never been a huge issue for me.
<aphrek> hmm - I'm on a 12" lenovo laptop - will try on an external screen
<aphrek> thanks
<naturally> https://github.com/mate-desktop/marco/issues/251
<sixwheeledbeast> np there maybe an option somewhere to make the window border larger?
<aphrek> I'll do some digging, does feel like I'm missing some option somewhere!
<sixwheeledbeast> I wasn't thinking option in a GUI, more likely editing some config file but I wouldn't know without looking
<manofthesea> Excuse me, I'm having some weird issues with my panel layout and menu items... does anyone know where I can find a list of the packages for the menu and taskbar items, to make sure everything's installed proper?
<sixwheeledbeast> what sort of issues?
<sudeep> I am receiving an error along with bit sound as soon as I connect my mobile device to system
<sudeep> Shotwell
<sudeep> Unable to fetch previews from the camera:
<sudeep> Could not claim the USB device (-53)
<sudeep> This is the error
<sudeep> Shotwell
<sudeep> Unable to fetch previews from the camera:
<sudeep> Could not claim the USB device (-53)
<sudeep> Can someone address this errror?
<sudeep> Error2:Unable to mount SAMSUNG Android
<sudeep> Error initializing camera: -53: Could not claim the USB device
<Wonkers> Hi there
<Wonkers> I have a question for you all. If i were to install Ubuntu Mate 17.10 - will there be a upgrade path to 18.04LTS (without having to re-install)
<Wonkers> anyone alive ?
<Khan89> i'm alive :O
<sudeep> can anyone address it?
<erle-> Why did font rendering become so ugly with 17.10?
<erle-> 17.10   https://i.imgur.com/AT3Q4th.png
<erle-> 17.04   https://i.imgur.com/6ON1kLL.png
<alkisg> Wonkers: 17.10 upgrades to 18.04, yes
<erle-> Blurry, almost as ugly as Windows fonts.
<Wonkers> alkisg: thank you
<erle-> Same font, same size, identical configuration before and after release update
<Wonkers> So i can get going on the 17.10 and go back to "safety" with a 18.04 LTS once that is released
<Wonkers> with no re-installs
<alkisg> Wonkers: indeed
<erle-> Are you planning to go from 1604 to 1710?
<erle-> that sounds like more work
<alkisg> 16.04 to 17.10 isn't possible directly
<erle-> since 1610 is no longer supported
<alkisg> It needs to go through 16.10 => 17.04 first, i.e. lots of upgrades...
<ali1234> that's what oldreleases is for
<erle-> if you don't want a particular feature, don't do it
<Wonkers> Im on 16.04 now - but my system really needs to be reinstalled
<erle-> if you reinstall, then it's fine
<Wonkers> And i would like the HUD/Global Menus
<alkisg> Mate 17.10 has global menus?
<erle-> after switching to 18.04, you can set "lts only" in the configuration
<alkisg> Meh, that would suck...
<Wonkers> erle-: Yeah, the alternative was to wait for 18.04
<erle-> alkisg, you CAN have them
<erle-> its not default
<Wonkers> But as there will be a easy update path - then why wait
<ali1234> i would just wait a couple of weeks then install 18.04 beta
<alkisg> Better that way :)
<erle-> Wonkers, I am also doing lots of reinstalls right now, because I want btrfs everywhere :)
<alkisg> Eh, I don't think btrfs will be stable even on 18.04 :D
<erle-> the big changes (unity-gnome and xorg-wayland) does not affect mate anyway
<Wonkers> reading the blog - it says you have to choose Contemporarym Cupertino og Mutiny for HUD/Global to work
<erle-> Wonkers, no, you don't
<ali1234> or make your own custom layout
<Wonkers> It does not seem to work in a VM (VirtualBox)
<ali1234> lots of things dont work in virtualbox
<Wonkers> But i suspect that its due to VB "stealing the keyatrokes"
<Wonkers> ali1234: make my own ?
<ali1234> this is mate right?
<Wonkers> yes
<ali1234> everything in mate is plugins and applets
<ali1234> so you just have to add the global menu plugin to your panel
<Wonkers> I know - its just the blog post specifically says this
<Wonkers> okay
<ali1234> mate added a simple config tool that lets you pick what your panel is like, and then it sets it up for you
<ali1234> because apparently people can't handle configuring things any more
<lu9dce> hi
<lu9dce> a question ... when I hit the mouse to a sale or icon I get a little window with information or help ... !! How do I deactivate it?
<Khan89> lu9dce_ hello there, could you be a little bit more specific??
<Wonkers> Sooo - now i know what i need to do this weekend
<Wonkers> Coffee....lots of coffee and then install my workstation ;-)
<lu9dce> https://imgur.com/a/Htiik
<lu9dce> the square that in this case looks cyan
<lu9dce> in the link pass an image
<lu9dce> Sorry, I'm using a translator. I do not speak English. I'm from Argentina.
<Khan89> I see it, but.... does this happen when you do right click or left click? or simply when you left the mouse pointer over something?
<lu9dce> when I move the mouse pointer
<serak> Ho appena installato la 17.10 MATE. Un vero spettacolo!
<Khan89> so not when you click
<lu9dce> it's like this
<aphrek> hey all - can anyone point me in the right direction - where as a non developer can I start or learn about how to contribute to the project?
<nW44b> hi, i got some problems with firefox on ubuntu mate on raspberry pi 3. I asked on #firefox but they told me to ask here : my firefox crashes when i launch it, and i think it's from raspi or ubuntu mate, not from firefox. https://paste.debian.net/plain/992869
<nW44b> i found this : https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=56&t=190945 but it does not solve the problem
<aphrek> have you upgraded ubuntu recently?
<aphrek> @nw4b
<aphrek> @nw44b
<nW44b> aphrek: i upgraded and dist-upgraded
<nW44b> i found this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1726616
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1726616 in ubuntu-mate "Firefox crashes repeatedly after system update" [Undecided,New]
<nW44b> i have exactly the same problem, expect that i dist-upgraded as well
<nW44b> :'(
<nW44b> aphrek: have you received my answers ?
<gordonjcp> what happens if you start firefox from a terminal?
<aphrek> nw44b - yep, thanks
<nW44b> gordonjcp: https://paste.debian.net/plain/992869
<aphrek> could be related? : https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1152218
<aphrek> suggests a dist-upgrade wasnt complete
<gordonjcp> yeah
<gordonjcp> it may have failed to upgrade everything
<aphrek> yep
<nW44b> aphrek: maybe ...
<aphrek> worth checking I'd say..
<gordonjcp> if you try to apt-get dist-upgrade does it complain about dpkg being interrupted?
<nW44b> i did not noticve anything wrong during the upgrade
<aphrek> bunch of info in /var/log/dist-upgrade
<aphrek> I've got to dash, good luck  - will be on later if I can help at all then
<nW44b> nothing in /var/log/dist-upgrade, i'm gona check apt folder
<nW44b> thanks
<nW44b> it says everything is okay during upgrade and dist-upgrade
<nW44b> this is my update from today, before firefox's crashes : https://paste.debian.net/plain/992873
<alkisg> nW44b: I have the same issue starting firefox on my rpi2, and I used a recent clean installation of mate 16.04
<alkisg> I think there's some broken package in the  repositories
<alkisg> But I'm using my rpi as a print server, so I didn't bother to troubleshoot it...
<sixwheeledbeast> afaik only the lts is supported for rpi
<nW44b> alkisg: there's a bug issue : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1726616
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1726616 in ubuntu-mate "Firefox crashes repeatedly after system update" [Undecided,New]
<nW44b> sixwheeledbeast: i'm using 16.04
<sixwheeledbeast> ok, install firefox esr instead
<alkisg> sixwheeledbeast: from where? it's not in the ubuntu repositories
<nW44b> right
<alkisg> nW44b: does chromium work for you?
<sixwheeledbeast> either get the deb from debian or there's a ppa for esr.
<nW44b> alkisg: yes
<nW44b> on firefox website ther is no arm version of firefox esr
<alkisg> sixwheeledbeast: PPAs don't build for armhf, unless specifically requested from the launchpad team
<alkisg> https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-esr/+packages only has i386/amd64 packages
<alkisg> I'm not sure the .deb from debian is installable to mate rpi, wrt dependencies...
<sixwheeledbeast> hmm
<sixwheeledbeast> It is a common question here, firefox crashing after updating rpi. Using esr or forcing version 52 IIRC is what normally "fixes it". there is a bug on lauchpad somewhere IIRC.
<nW44b> i really do not know which esr version should i try to install
<sixwheeledbeast> firefox-esr-52.3.0esr-1~deb9u1 from raspian
<sixwheeledbeast> nW44b: this is the thread I was looking for, it's a common question here. https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=56&t=190945
<nW44b> sixwheeledbeast: yes, i already seen it
<alkisg> it should also be possible to install a previous firefox by just apt install firefox=45.0.2+build1-0ubuntu1
<alkisg> As it's in the repositories
<sixwheeledbeast> :nod: you could force v52 for example but your using a slightly out of date browser then, whereas esr would have security fixes in the meantime.
<jrj> Is there a way (keyboard shortcut) to open the menu in the corner ?
<jrj> Im not talking about ALT-F1, im talking opening the full menu (like mouse pressing the Mate logo/Menu in the corner ?
<nW44b> i confirm, it works with firefox_45.0.2+build1-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/45.0.2+build1-0ubuntu1/+build/9573958
<sixwheeledbeast> great
<nW44b> i have to block the firefox updates now ...
<sixwheeledbeast> apt-mark hold firefox
<nW44b> i used : echo "firefox hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<sixwheeledbeast> as long as you know how to remove it later.
<sixwheeledbeast> I don't understand the difference between Alt-F1 and clicking the menu?
<Guest55840> cesarcost
<jrj> sixwheeledbeast: clicking the menu, enables you to "start typing" to search the menu
<jrj> ALT-F1 does not
<sixwheeledbeast> typing? are you using the standard MATE layout?
<jrj> yes
<sixwheeledbeast> I don't understand what your typing in then?
<_Anna_> Anyone here uses the FreeFileSync program?
<Dre213> Hi guys - hope all is well. Anyone free to help me with a shell script for a race condition?
<santemanuele> Hello. How to one click to open item on Ubuntu Mate Desktop??
<aphrek> nw44b how did you get on?
<matt__> anyone know of a decent place to find reasonably priced Ubuntu laptops in the US?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-10-27
<thejasonballinge> hey!
<jrj> sixwheeledbeast: When i click the menu, the cursor is on the search field. I can then start typing e.g. "Fire" and it automatically finds firefox, i can press enter to launch it
<jrj> Fast keyboard navigation of menu's
<alkisg> jrj: in the normal menu there's no search field
<alkisg> Paste a screenshot, maybe you're using the advanced menu
<jrj> alkisg: when i press ALT-F1 there is no search
<jrj> When i click the menu button with the mouse there is
<alkisg> We first need to see which menu you're using
<alkisg> So open it normally with the mouse and paste a screenshot
<jrj> Okay - will make a screenshot when i get back home
<alkisg> ok
<jrj> It a stock Mate 17.10 installation
<jrj> Tried the traditional, cupertino and one more
<jrj> They all have the option when i open by mouse-clicking the button in the corner. But not when pressing ALT+F1
<jrj> But ill du the screenshot - it will make explaining easier - thank you
<alkisg> The default 17.10 mate installation has 2 panels, one on top, one on bottop
<alkisg> The top panel has the menu: applications, places and system
<alkisg> You're probably talking about the advanced menu that you've enabled using mate-tweak
<alkisg> Example screenshot: https://ubuntu-mate.org/gallery/Screenshots/04_DESKTOP.png
<alkisg> That "Applications" menu there has no search entry
<alkisg> And this is the advanced menu, that you probably enabled from mate-tweak: https://ubuntu-mate.community/uploads/default/original/2X/d/d00b2476919ad825965c32f34f14bd73fa4dc262.png
<jrj> alkisg: That last screenshot is what im talking about
<jrj> What im searching for is a way to, via the keyboard to open that menu
<jrj> Today i do this by mouse-click on the "Menu" at the bottom left hand side
<jrj> Then i can start typing e.g. "Bra" and it would highlight Brasero, and then hitting Enter would launch Brasero
<jrj> This to me is the fastest way to launch program
<jrj> s
<jrj> alkisg: but pressing the "Menu" button is not the same as ALT+F1
<jrj> And i cant find the shortcut for opening the Menu on you last screenshot
<alkisg> jrj: yeah, you need to specify that you're using the advanced menu because it's not the default
<alkisg> I'm not using it so I don't know how to invoke it
<jrj> alkisg: Thanks for the specification
<jrj> alkisg: Google that definately is the right direction
<alkisg> :)
<jrj> Will have to try it when i get home
<jrj> Only have a Win7 box here at work - which actually have same behaviour (same way i launch apps here)
<alkisg> I'm using alt+f2
<alkisg> (the run dialog)
<jrj> I tried that - and it does find the things. But you then have to use TAB 2-3 time to get the app highlighted before you can press ENTER
<alkisg> alt+f2, aud, tab, selects audacity, enter
<alkisg> But yeah I can see your use case
<alkisg> If a hotkey doesn't exist already, it's worth it to file a bug report
<jrj> okay - will have to check it again tonight
<jrj> alkisg: "the googles" says alot of people in the past have had issues with SuperKey (on its own works), but when they do SuperKey+<Something> the original standaline SuperKey stops working
<jrj> But that have been solved according to the searches
<jrj> But yeah, I will look into the Adv.Menu tonight as it seems to be what i want to have. And maybe slamming the SuperKey will just work for me
<jrj> ...then at least it will have a useful purpose :)
<jrj> Just been laughing to my self - if this is the extend of the "problems" i have with then new release......Then im a happy Camper
<jrj> Everything else just works as i expected - going through my extensive list of things to test, including my workflows
<pats> so i need some help fixing this computer
<pats> it does not want to do the updates
<diogenes_> what a disobedient computer :) you have to train it
<pats> i know and linux is hard...
<diogenes_> pats, how long you been using linux for?
<pats> i have so much issues trying to figure out linux
<diogenes_> and how do you update it?
<pats> about 2 years..
<pats> i try the sudo i try the apps..
<pats> i try just about everything and i still cant quite get it figured out
<diogenes_> ok what's the error when you run: sudo apt update
<pats> im trying again so i can let you know... but it tells me its not giving me permission or something like that
<diogenes_> umm tell him that he is not right :)
<pats> read error -read (5: input/output error)
<pats> the package cache fileiscorrupted
<diogenes_> pats, do the following: sudo apt update in the terminal
<diogenes_> after that
<diogenes_> you copy all that you see in the terminal and paste it to some pastebin
<diogenes_> then share the link here
<pats> Hit:1 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty-security InRelease
<pats> Hit:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety InRelease
<pats> Hit:3 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate-dev/welcome/ubuntu yakkety InRelease
<pats> Hit:4 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty InRelease
<pats> Hit:5 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty-updates InRelease
<pats> Hit:6 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty-backports InRelease
<pats> Reading package lists... Error!
<pats> E: Read error - read (5: Input/output error)
<pats> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<pats> E: The package cache file is corrupted
<pats> W: chmod 0700 of directory /var/lib/apt/lists/partial failed - SetupAPTPartialDirectory (1: Operation not permitted)
<pats> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<pats> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<pats> W: Problem unlinking the file /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin - RemoveCaches (13: Permission denied)
<pats> W: Problem unlinking the file /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin - RemoveCaches (13: Permission denied)
<diogenes_> pats, :( don't paste here
<diogenes_> let me teach you so you don't do this anymore because you could get banned
<diogenes_> pats, all that you pasted in here you have to paste here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<diogenes_> after you paste in there click the button paste
<jrj> error = "package cache fileiscorrupted"
<jrj> Literaly first hit on Google helps you out
<diogenes_> after that you copy the link from the address bar
<diogenes_> and paste only the link ehre
<pats> says it wont open lock file... wont let me repair
<pats> permission denied
<diogenes_> pats, I'm waiting for you to share the link here
<pats> im confused... is that supposed to be in personal message or here???
<diogenes_> pats, first go to this site
<diogenes_> tell ,me when you did
<pats> i think i am getting it...
<diogenes_> ok
<pats> something about thunderbird... and its at 4% progress
<pats> dpkg-deb (subprocess): decompressing archive member: lzma error: unexpected end of input
<diogenes_> pats, go open this https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Parthd> HI
<Parthd> I am new here now installing ubuntu-mate 17.10 any suggestions
<alkisg> Suggestions on how to install? There should be a tutorial in the site where you downloaded it ...
<gordonjcp> alkisg: suggestions on what to do while it's installing?
<gordonjcp> alkisg: they've left or I'd tell them to wait until the very end of the installer, right after the closing credits, for the surprise teaser for 18.04
<alkisg> Haha
<jrj> Not wanting to start a flamewar (i know the even just saying that....)
<jrj> Anyhow - Looking for good editor for coding (mostly python/Perl) with syntax highlighting
<jrj> I want something light, so ATOM and Sublime might be a bit to overthetop
<jrj> Just want simple clean interface, with a dark-theme (light txt on darker background) - someting like the VS in dark mode
<jrj> And before anyone suggest "VS Core/Code" - no thank you, i dont like spying
<jrj> I do know that the default editon in Ubuntu(Mate) does have both a dark theme and syntax highlight - just wanted to have som recommendations for alternatives....if you got any
<diogenes_> jrj, maybe gedit + lots of very useful plugins
<jrj> diogenes_: isnt gedit what is default txt editor in Ubuntu ?
<diogenes_> jrj, no clue, but even if so, I don't think they have installed all the themes and plugins for it, without those, it's just a text editor, with the plugins, it's a cool code editor
<jrj> diogenes_: true
<jrj> I might look into it
<diogenes_> it has syntax highlighter, bracket completion, dark themes and lot more
<jrj> Ahh the default TXT editor == Pluma
<diogenes_> jrj, btw I'm using it with the /* cobalt */ theme and it's enjoyable to write code in it
<jrj> diogenes_: noted - will be testing it later tonight
<diogenes_> ok
<mate|70374> just installed 17.10 and only have 2 blank panels bottom/top and nothing else. Anyone else have this problem
<Khan89> why is there not an updated version of Eclipse in the software store?? stability issues?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-10-28
<swift110> hey all
<rodrigo> oi
<rodrigo> alguem aki
<rodrigo> _
<cyberalex4life> Hi guys, I am on Ubuntu Mate Xenial (16.04.3) and I have some issue setting the ssd in fstab. more precisely, / looks like this: 'UUID=e777aaa5-031c-41b9-8082-ffe5f30de7ec /               ext4    errors=remount-ro        0       1'
<cyberalex4life> but if I add noatime the partition becomes read only
<gordonjcp> mmm
<gordonjcp> can you post the fstab entry once you've modified it?
<cyberalex4life> I should be using some service, right, please remind me which that was
<gordonjcp> no idea
<gordonjcp> pretty sure the options column ought to be "default,noatime,errors=remount-ro"
<cyberalex4life> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25835143/
<cyberalex4life> Default root is exactly as I gave you
<cyberalex4life> I'm gonna try what you said
<cyberalex4life> rebooting...
<m4t> erm it's the space in the options column
<m4t> erm it's the space in the options column
<m4t> cyberalex4life:
<m4t> "defaults,noatime" not "defaults, noatime"
<m4t> fstab is whitespace delimited
<cyberalex4life> m4t, I understand, this must be it, I became a bit rusty since staying on SuSE Leap (where I have been doing this in the graphical install)
<m4t> heh
<m4t> yeah
<cyberalex4life> thanks guys for quick action!
<gordonjcp> cyberalex4life: to be honest it's probably not really worth setting noatime
<gordonjcp> cyberalex4life: relatime has been the default for the better part of a decade
 * m4t still sets it
<cyberalex4life> So, using defaults I already have relatime?
<m4t> yeah. relatime is still a lot of extra iop's though
<cyberalex4life> I have another question mark (?), This is a brand new ADATA SU700 120 GB (3D NAND), and my disks show some undefined smart attributes and a lot of Uncorrectable errors each time different (some times even with minus), see pictures https://www.dropbox.com/sh/23csag5ply468yh/AAA9hXwoh1UbeEg90pSISkRWa?dl=0
<cyberalex4life> Also the Short Self test appears never to end while for the HDD it ends faster
<cyberalex4life> Do you think there's something bad out there (others complained on samsung SSD for example)? Can I fix this in Linux
<cyberalex4life> ?
<m4t> smartmontools (maybe not the gui one you're using) relies on a database of drive names/attribute meanings
<m4t> probably the program you're using (is it gsmart?) doesn't have that drive in it
<m4t> you could do 'apt-get install smartmontools' then try 'smartctl -a /dev/sda' or whichever your drive is
<m4t> if that still shows wrong attributes then do something like: wget 'https://www.smartmontools.org/export/4571/trunk/smartmontools/drivedb.h'
<m4t> sudo mv /var/lib/smartmontools/drivedb/drivedb.h /var/lib/smartmontools/drivedb/drivedb.h.orig
<m4t> sudo mv drivedb.h /var/lib/smartmontools/drivedb/drivedb.h
<m4t> then try again with smartctl -a /dev/sda
<m4t> i actually recently got a new ssd myself, and not even the latest drivedb.h from smartmontools.org had it listed. i ended up running the manufacturer utility in windows, exporting the smart attributes, then manually adding an entry with the attributes to drivedb.h
<cyberalex4life> m4t, I understand
<jrj> YAY - They have fixed the SuperKey for Mate Adv.Menu
<jrj> Fixed on 17.04
<alkisg> Do you mean that now the windows key opens the (advanced) menu?
<jrj> alkisg: yes
<alkisg> Nic
<alkisg> Nice
<jrj> If you add the Adv.Menu (and remove the standard menu)
<jrj> Then the default shotcut is SuperKey
<jrj> In 16.04 it also says it the same hey - it just do not work
<jrj> However i made a workaround
<alkisg> Does the standard menu open with the win key?
<jrj> nope
<jrj> it opens (stardard) with ALT+F1
<alkisg> Eh. They should use the same keys...
<alkisg> (both alt+f1 and win...)
<jrj> On 16.04 i used dconf-editor to change the value from the NON-Working default of "Super_L" to manually entered "<Primary>Escape"
<jrj> alkisg: well they dont
<alkisg> Ah, maybe the window manager (marco) intercepts super_l in 16.04...
<jrj> The above "hack" on 16.04 opens the adv.menu with CTRL+ESCAPE
<jrj> alkisg: that might me it - didnt check that
<jrj> let me have a look
<jrj> I can try changing to Compiz and se
<jrj> That was not it
<jrj> Ill stick with my CTRL+ESC hotkey until i upgrade to 17.10/18.04
<jrj> Looking at "the_googles" alot of people have run into this
<jrj> But i can live with this
<erle-> use Gnome®, they said
<erle-> it's most mature, they said
<erle-> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25836284/
<erle-> one is on KDE, to be fair
<alkisg> Installing multiple DEs can cause issues
<jrj> This was also what i wanted to avoid on my new install
<erle-> test only started Gnome and only logged in a single time, crash came immediately
<jrj> So basically figure out which DE i wanted _before_ reinstalling to avoid having to install more than 1
<erle-> I have to reinstall anyway because I want to switch to btrfs, so I use the opportunity to just test all of them
<jrj> But i was lucky - i already liked MATE and had onĺy 1 "issue" on 16.04. That have now been fixed in 17.04 and i have a workaround on 16.04
<jrj> erle-: sound like sane choice
<erle-> I will stick with MATE, but I want to know whats up
<erle-> have not used KDE in ten years
<jrj> I was also considering testing Ubuntu "Gnome"
<jrj> but as the Mate is now "fixed" there is no need for me
<jrj> These MANY choises we have is both a blessing and a curse
<erle-> I like some things about Gnome, but I hate how they cripple the tools like Nautilus and Gedit
<erle-> I don't even dislike the Shell
<jrj> Havent even looked into those
<gordonjcp> I switched to MATE because they ditched Unity
<jrj> I thought it was Nautilus and Terminator (on Mate) but its Caja and Mate-Terminal
<erle-> jrj, have you not noticed the differnece?
<jrj> erle-: nah, for terminal i just hit the shortcut for launcing it, and have only 1 tab open
<erle-> Terminals are the same
<jrj> within that i run TMUX or SCREEN
<erle-> but Caja vs. Nautilus?
<jrj> And to be honest - most of my file-handline i do from the command line as well
<erle-> Last week I had to use Redhat Enterprise Desktop for a few hours, it was really nice
<erle-> stable and polished
<erle-> but old
<erle-> not an option for home computing
<jrj> erle-: well that is what you get for a corporate desktop
<jrj> Nothing fancy - it just have to work. Even the Firefox on that is a ESR
<jrj> I actually think - that aside from the WebBrowsing - i could do fine with just a terminal
<jrj> My next "testing" would be which editor to use
<erle-> I got to Gnome because KDE was crashing all the time
<erle-> 2004 or something
<jrj> Pluma (as its default on Mate), Gedit, Atom...
<erle-> I got to Unity because it was easier to do things keyboard only in 2007 (laptop)
<erle-> I got to Mate because they abused Nautilus
<jrj> I started with Linux way back
<jrj> Actually workes for years with FVWM95 as my desktop, then OpenBox ect ect. Then became RHCE, and used a RHEL desktop for a while at work (no problem if you only need a Browser and a terminal)
<jrj> But then i wanted to swithc to linux at home, and it bacame to much work to get stuff working. Then came Ubuntu, but i really didnt like Unity, i wanted my the Gnome2 experience ive gotten used to
<jrj> Then had a Run with Mint, Untill MATE came. Then thought, why run a derivative distro, when i can run the source
<erle-> I had SuSE/KDE in 2001, Gentoo/Gnome in 2004, Ubuntu/Gnome in 2007 and stuck with Ubuntu
<jrj> Now I just want to cut the time wasted on continuously switching and testing the many choices
<jrj> Nice to have them - but I think you can easily end up wasting alot of time with miniscule potential gains
<jrj> Gedit looke really nice
<jrj> like it alot better than Pluma
<sergej> привет
<Menzador> !ru | sergej
<ubottu> sergej: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<aphrek_2> rt
<cyberalex4life> hello, I will ask probably a well known issues (I think!), why marco on compton does not support alt-tab thumbnails? Is it possible to work?
<mate|93246> just onboarded ubuntu mate.. issued it an ip over DHCP.. now I am trying to login over ssh.. what is the username and password ?
<erle-> there are no default users/passwords
<mate|93246> so I can't ssh as my first method to connect to the pi
<mate|93246> if thats the case they should do something about that.. now I have to get a screen and keyboard
<mate|93246> thanks erle
#ubuntu-mate 2017-10-29
<shrewlockhouse> Hello
<erle-> Mate keeps resetting the Firefox default page.
<erle-> What the ...?
<gordonjcp> erle-: packaging bug
<erle-> How is that even possible that it is altering existing profiles?
<gordonjcp> erle-: it loads a set of defaults when it starts up
<gordonjcp> sudo apt remove ubuntu-mate-default-settings
<erle-> better fix that damn package
<erle-> otherwise other things will be missing
<gordonjcp> erle-: did it try and remove other packages when you took that out?
<erle-> I did not remove anything, I do not want defaults to disappear just because one single default is wrong
<erle-> Also this has been this way for a long time, it is not a new sudden bug
<gordonjcp> yeah
<erle-> it seems intentional
<gordonjcp> and it doesn't seem to be a particularly high priority either
<gordonjcp> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/cannot-change-firefox-startpage-in-um-16-10/9463/5
<erle-> this is a killer that will disgust people who might be interested in trying Mate
<gordonjcp> ^ that shows you two files that you can delete to stop it doing it
<gordonjcp> <shrug>
<gordonjcp> does anyone actually change their default starting page these days?
<erle-> the problem is not the default page
<erle-> nobody cares
<erle-> the problem is that it changes your /profile/ at all
<erle-> Firefox profile
<erle-> which is completely independent from your installed system
<erle-> people keep that for years
<erle-> and sync it with other machines
<gordonjcp> then remove the MATE firefox package and install it from Mozilla's site
<gordonjcp> it's a local modification in the way it's packaged
<gordonjcp> I think it's wrong, and I think it's a bug that needs addressed, but it's really not a big deal
<erle-> why is there a Mate Firefox package? it is the generic Ubuntu Firefox package
<erle-> why is Mate interfering with that in the first place?
<gordonjcp> you'd have to ask the package maintainers that
<gordonjcp> presumably so the home page starts up with MATE branding rather than generic Ubuntu branding
<erle-> I did not ask you personally, this is the Ubuntu Mate channel, isn't it?
<gordonjcp> yeah, but at 10am on a Sunday morning we appear to be the only people awake here :-D
<erle-> "ubuntu-mate-default-settings" does not even sound like that it has anything to do with Firefox
<erle-> gordonjcp, I am not expecting instant response
<gordonjcp> if you do "dpkg -L ubuntu-mate-default-settings" you'll see what's in it
<gordonjcp> I'm not on MATE at the moment and I can't be bothered getting my laptop from the car
<gordonjcp> to be honest I only noticed the problem a week or so ago when I went to set the default home page on my mum's PC
<jrj> Morning guys
<engin> hitach
<jrj> Can i do a surevey by yoiu guys ?
<jrj> Placement of filesm Are you guys:  1. Working on files locally on $HOME and then take backup on a schedule to e.g. Your NAS/Cloud/Whatnot. 2. Work with your files directly off you NAS storage 3: Both ?
<gordonjcp> usually I work with stuff on the local filesystem
<jrj> gordonjcp: and then backup on a schedule ?
<gordonjcp> depends what it is
<jrj> Let say your private files
<gordonjcp> if it's source code for stuff, it's usually in a repository somewhere anyway, either on github or one of my servers
<gordonjcp> if it's audio stuff I copy it across to a server locally
<gordonjcp> or video for that matter
<jrj> So you have that on a "manually remebering to copy it to your server" sertup ?
<jrj> Im not pointing fingers - im fighting myself to find a good system
<jrj> There is an obvious perfomance gain in having files locally. But then it would have to automatically backup on some scheme - however my machines is not ON 24/7
<gordonjcp> I don't really care much about files locally
<gordonjcp> I don't back stuff up
<gordonjcp> not stuff like source code or config files
<gordonjcp> all of that is available from some repository or another
<jrj> Sourcecode i guess that you "backup" via GitHub
<gordonjcp> well, not github, but a git repository
<jrj> but how about your $HOME/.config files
<gordonjcp> source code repositories aren't a backup, for much the same reason that RAID isn't
<gordonjcp> I don't back any config files up
<gordonjcp> what would there be to back up
<jrj> I know its not backup - but i would imagine the person running you Git does back it up proper
<jrj> Or at least proper in the sense that me having an NAS (that is then backed up)
<gordonjcp> the git repo is replicated across a couple of sites as zfs snapshots, which I guess counts as a backup
<jrj> it would
<jrj> my NAS is running ZFS for the same reason
<jrj> But i have files im working on - non-code
<jrj> Ex my list if IP's for all my servers ect
<jrj> and a WishList and stuff like that
<jrj> but obviously those are relative small files/project - so i could just work on the directly from the NAS
<jrj> VM images was obviously a problem for some time, simply due to their sice. I had them on my local machine for obvious reasons, but backup was VERY much a seldom act.
<gordonjcp> why would you even back them up?
<jrj> But now i have moved my VM's to "the cloud" as either VM's or containers - so that is no longer an issue
<jrj> because of the time i spend setting them up
<jrj> i used them on a regular basis - one of them was 3 yo
<gordonjcp> so, just recreate them when you need them
<jrj> That would take alot of time
<gordonjcp> not at all
<gordonjcp> one command and it's done
<Channel48> So why so quiet inhere?
<Channel48> ok i,m out this is ghost town
<gordonjcp> because it's Sunday lunchtime, dimwit
<EazyG84> hello world
<EazyG84> i just set up so no talking because working
<EazyG84> not so eazy i think but im heare
<EazyG84> ok im end now so to the nex time nice day everyone
<M_aD> -_-
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<laoqijun> Can your form china?
<SnivyDroid> theres a chat
<SnivyDroid> hm
<jrj> gordonjcp: Year - the VM in itself will only be 1 command, but all the setup/config i have done within them will take all the time.
<jrj> But as said - that have now been moved to the_Clouds
<gordonjcp> jrj: I don't understand
<gordonjcp> jrj: are you setting all that stuff up by hand, or something?
<gordonjcp> why aren't you using some configuration management tools?
<jrj> gordonjcp: well - that would be a balance thing
<jrj> If i had a setup where i needed to rebuild stuff over and over again - i would set that up (i do that as my day-job)
<gordonjcp> if you ever need to set it up once, script it
<gordonjcp> because you're *going to* need to do it again
<jrj> However - since i had backup of my image (that didnt change that much) - hence no need to rebuild it ever
<jrj> gordonjcp: may i direct you to my statement, that the most central VM have been alive for 3-4 years
<gordonjcp> until it gets 0wned
<jrj> It be running within my home network - not exposed any service to internet
<jrj> But it did get updates !
<jrj> I just didnt change the configuration or application installed much
<gordonjcp> fair enough
<jrj> gordonjcp: but that is all a mute point now. As i no longer have any local VM's of any importance
<jrj> I do create one from time to time - for testing stuff/distros - but if i loose that - no one cares
<jrj> Im going through a totalt Cleanse/setup cycle
<jrj> Essentially killing alot+++ of old data. Alot of old stuff/projects ect that have been accumulating through the years as i have been thoug several jobs, and hence alot of different tech/interest. Stuff and gear have kept stacking up - to a point of being an unholy mess of stuff, with things spread around different machines, internal/external disks/nas/CloudStorage. So whenever i wanter to do something it was a search for data and finding the right gear for a n
<jrj> So i went through alot of cleansin - aka throwing out ALOT of gear. Less choises make it easier to get startet, and not get bogged down on unrekevant "crap"
<jrj> So aside for my work-laptop. I have only 1xNAS & 1 main computer now.
<jrj> This have been very much a freeing experience
<jrj> ...so now going through the steps of making new choices for setting myself up "from scratch" instead of just repeating what i have done for manymany years
<mate|33200> Im sick and tired of win 10
<mate|33200> unstopable update
<mate|3557> too bad theres no unitz
<mate|16618> How can I burn an image to flash drive?
<mate|16618> how can I burn image to flash drive?
<Astro7467> @mate|16618: gnome disks or install etcher from Software Boutique (easier to use than gDisks)
<dale> Hello
<dale> Is it possible to install the newest compiz with emerald theme manager
<dale> in Ubuntu Mate 17.10
<padgaland> What would be the best tweak GUI for mate?
<padgaland> or place to get the best tweaks
<felipentb> olá
<mate|29764> matrixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<mate|29764> let me join through riot
